# My first grow! Updated daily. 400 watt Ebb and Flow - White Berry



## doogleef (Nov 15, 2008)

I just placed my first order from Attitude and purchased my tent and 400hps ligh and cooltube on Ebay!!!

I am so psyched! I have been doing research preparing for this day for months!


----------



## doogleef (Nov 15, 2008)

I will be itemizing everything I spent so the incoming newbies can get a good idea of what it really costs to run a small op.

So far:
$5 timer - Home Depot
$4 18g reservoir - Home Depot
$12 4pk 23W daylight CFL ( for vegging moms) - Lowes
$6 Hygrometer for temp and humidity with high/low memory - Walmart
$8 Fan 9" - Lowes
$215 400hps with cooltube - HTG Supply
$99 36"x20"x62" grow tent - Ebay 

Still to get:

Pots (5-6") 
Aquarium water pump
Hoses
Aquarium air pump
Bubble stone
Tub for ebb/flow
Ebb/Flow fittings
Nutrients
H2O2 - 35%
Testing equipment
1.5" Rockwool cubes
Grow medium (Clay Pebbles or Higromite, I have not decided)
Exhast Fan
Carbon filter if needed - I am growing a berry so I may be able to control the odor with ONA for less $
Tubs to make MOM chamber for vegging
Seedling Heat Mat
Cloning Gel
Soil (for moms)


It is off to the garden nursery tomorrow. They have a nice little hydro section in the back with good prices.


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice Bro, Things sound good. i would get the round air stones if you can. The cheap ones that are completly made out of the air stone material tend to break down in the nutes. You def want to get the best one you can. It makes a huge difference. Post some pics if you can  GL


----------



## doogleef (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey Hydro,

Thanks for stopping by. I will look for the round stone. Thanks for the tip. Rep+. I would take a pic or two but all I have so far is equipment. Pretty boring. I will be posting LOTS of pics once my girls are up and dancing. 

I went to the garden center today and acquired some more supplies. 

Higromite - $25
5 1/2' net pots x18 - $.75 ( I know that the net pots are not necessary in an ebb/flow but I could not find the exact right size of the normal ones. The tub I will be getting for my table is 36"x16.5" and I wanted to stuff as many SOG clones in there as I could. 18 )
Rockwool starter cubes - $9
Water pump - $7
Fox Farm soil (for Moms) - $12

Still a few things to get. I will post the list in a few. More soon ....


----------



## doogleef (Nov 16, 2008)

Still to get:

Hoses
Aquarium air pump
Bubble stone
Tub for ebb/flow
Ebb/Flow fittings
Nutrients
H2O2 - 35%
Testing equipment - PH 
Exhast Fan
Carbon filter if needed - I am growing a berry so I may be able to control the odor with ONA for less $
Tubs to make MOM chamber for vegging
Seedling Heat Mat
Cloning Gel


Hydro is expensive and I have not even got nutes yet.
Oh well. It will save me money in the long run. Right now i'm pretty sure I pay most of my dealer's rent


----------



## doogleef (Nov 16, 2008)

Supplies******

TDS meter pen - Ebay - $15 shipped

This is just a temp one. I really want one of the nice ones but budget won't allow it with the things still left to get for the grow.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 16, 2008)

haha nice pic. Things are sounding like they are coming together  you should take some pics of everything beore you put it together. not to post but just for you. it is pretty crazy when you look back on things like tht after you get a few harvests  Also you said you got a tds pen but did you get ph pen? you can find one cheap aswell and it will make a huge difference. I also went with the cheaper pens and wish i hadnt. I have to calibrate them constantly because they start to give false readings.  I would also like to get a good tester but they are very expensive and who knows if they will be any more reliable. keep it up bro! GL
[email protected]


----------



## doogleef (Nov 16, 2008)

Hydrokronics said:


> haha nice pic. Things are sounding like they are coming together  you should take some pics of everything beore you put it together. not to post but just for you. it is pretty crazy when you look back on things like tht after you get a few harvests  Also you said you got a tds pen but did you get ph pen? you can find one cheap aswell and it will make a huge difference. I also went with the cheaper pens and wish i hadnt. I have to calibrate them constantly because they start to give false readings.  I would also like to get a good tester but they are very expensive and who knows if they will be any more reliable. keep it up bro! GL
> [email protected]


Hey hydro. No PH testing equip yet. I will probably go with the cheapo strips to start with. I hope to be able to afford a good tds/ph meter by the time I actually get going good. I will be raising moms for a few weeks and then a couple more weeks to wait for clones to root before i really need it to be precise. 

How often do you calibrate your pen?


----------



## doogleef (Nov 16, 2008)

Supplies **********

Seedling Heat Mat - $20 shipped - Ebay

I hope to have my seeds by the end of the week!!!!



P.S. Everyone is free to post. Kinda boring so far but just wait


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 16, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Hey hydro. No PH testing equip yet. I will probably go with the cheapo strips to start with. I hope to be able to afford a good tds/ph meter by the time I actually get going good. I will be raising moms for a few weeks and then a couple more weeks to wait for clones to root before i really need it to be precise.
> 
> How often do you calibrate your pen?


 
i should be calibrating them atleast every other day but i dont. and it makes a dif.By you post i am assuming you will be using soil first. As soon as you start hydro I would def get a ph meter. it is soo important you kep the ph constant and dont let it go to high or to low. I have seen nute solution shoot up to 7.5 when the air stone is added. you are gonna have to dip those strips over and over and over to make things right.


----------



## growinman (Nov 16, 2008)

I am with _*Hydrokronics*_ on just about everything he said!
Get some pics of what you got now(even if just for yourself) because you will be amazed at what you'll have in no time........and you will laugh at so much that you have and do now..... I kick myself in the ass for not having done that all along-------cause I forget half of everything as it is

Same thing with the meters........they're not nearly as important in soil but completely necessary in hydro---and you'll regret it if you go cheap because they're less accurate and more work and replacing the electrode things are 80% of the cost if you screw them up + they do wear out(they all do, I think).

I am by no means a pro at this shit! Just happened on here and will follow your thread(daily updates, huh.......)

Great Luck to you!!! Have fun too and be safe!

growinman


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 17, 2008)

*Imo,dont even waste your money on the strips.I did and its a joke.I have the oakton PH and PPM,with replacement electrode paid about 150 usd for both.Im not gonna ever usem agin as im back to soil.You need to calibrate often i did every week.PH is very important in hydro you can lock out certain nutes causing deffiencies lol early dont know if i spelled it right.Good luck with the grow.I dont know if a temp gage for your solution was in the list But i advise you get 1.*


----------



## doogleef (Nov 17, 2008)

Growinman and Somebeech - Thanks for stopping by guys! I will heed your advice and not get the strips. I am going to the pet store a little later and I will get a PH pen and some calibration stuff. As long as I can use the pens to limp along until next month I will get a nice one. 

I do have a temp/humidity gauge with a high/low memory. I will post a few pics of all my equipment whn my tent and light get here in the mail. Should be in the next couple days!

More supplies coming soon to a thread near you!


----------



## doogleef (Nov 17, 2008)

Supplies ********

Tub for flood table - 16.5"x34.5"x6" - 41 Quart


----------



## doogleef (Nov 17, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Supplies ********
> 
> Tub for flood table - 16.5"x34.5"x6" - 41 Quart



This tub will fit 17 of my 5.5" net pots and still leave room for the ebb/flow fittings. That means that even a very poor yield of 10 grams per SOG plant gives me 170g every 8-9 weeks. That should almost keep me in smoke.  If I get .5g gram per watt and harvest 200 perpetually I am set and my supplier is screwed


----------



## dindy (Nov 17, 2008)

hey check out my journal in the link in my signature...im currently growing white berry and would be interested to see how yours turns out compared to mine i will be using ebb and flow and already have 20 others going on ebb and drip system....check it oujr and let me know what you think...also get some pics on so i can check out your setup...happy growing!!!


----------



## doogleef (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by Dindy. I'll be keeping an eye on your progress. C U around


----------



## doogleef (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is the tub I got with the pots in it. I am wondering if I should add medium in between the netpots (very little room) or if the roots will be ok given the tight space. Hmmmm

Off to do some research .... l8


EDIT: Crappy pic I know. Camera phone. Will use real camera next time.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Nov 18, 2008)

Im just a newb at growing but my common sense tells me you should fill in the area between the pots so that you dont have to much nutes in your Flood table. Just something i was thinking...Again i could be wrong


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 18, 2008)

Doog i mean to measure res temp...your gonna want to take ph of res,and the the run off.When it floods there should be no nutes left they drain back to the res.Standing nutes will reek havoc on ph and will end up back in your res.I have a very good friend who owns a hydoponics store that can help us with any problems,so if you get stumped with a prob which i know you will cause i did lol PM me ill give you his site hes cool just act like your growing tomatoes.Ive been dealing with him for 4 yrs now and he sends me freebies,like Gravity which is awesome stuff But very hot and have to use 1/4 strenth more is not bettter Trust me.I missed measured and came back to my DWC and the chit was boiling in 30 minutes.Im using it and snowstorm in soil and getting great results.... The plant in my Avatar is only 3 weeks flower im was doing the perpetual thing but 25 plants was tooo much work with all the cloning and such,but 6 zips a month was nice,have a great day, BEECHY


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 18, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Here is the tub I got with the pots in it. I am wondering if I should add medium in between the netpots (very little room) or if the roots will be ok given the tight space. Hmmmm
> 
> Off to do some research .... l8
> 
> ...


 


I would cut back from 12 net pots to 8. You are going to run into some seious space issues if you try and fit 12 girls in that little tub. Not only will the roots run out of space but your folage will be affected because it will not have any space to grow. as far as adding medium to your net pots it depends on what your using. Are you using rockwool cubes? if you are what size are they. If there is space left in the net pots ater you ad he rockwool then you DEF want some type of medium in there as well. Hydroton would work best. Good luck with everything and keep it up. But deffinetly go a little smaller. You will regret it when you hve to kill a couple of girls because of space issues.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just got back from Pet store. Got an air pump, stone and some line. Will itemize in a sec. 

Hydro - I may very well wind up killing a clone or 2 but I hope not. . I will be chopping any extra foliage from the bottom 6-8" of the clone. This should result in a spear type single cola plant. I have seen several SOG grows done in 4" RW cubes that are set up so they have 9 plants per sq ft. I will be using the higromite grow rocks as a medium. I may wind up with less than the 17 I have planned. Depends on how successful I am at cloning. 

Beech - Very cool, man. I will probably be hitting you up at some point for that info. I hear you on the "Less is more" mantra. As Al B Fuct said " there is a bell curve to nutrients. Not enough, just right, and dead. Don't over do it."

Puff - Thanks for stopping by! I'm still unsure about the space between the pots. I will keep looking around for similar setup.


----------



## illusionz1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey man! You've really done your research! Great! I was actually gearing up for my next grow which was really comperable to yours... moms in FFOF soil and I have 4 kitty litter trays for each 2 wk cycle for sog and ebb and flow. White Berry as a matter of fact a 5 other test strains to see how they handled....

However... I'm verting back to soil... everything they've said can NOT be stressed enough... if it's done right and kept in constant check... your good... however, I've made mistakes and had issues that were silly and avoidable in soil... guess call me a lazy stoner... but I'd rather go with simplicity rather than the extra extention cord!

Good Luck and I'll definitely be following! I'll start a new journal once my White Berry, White Rhino, and Hawwian Snow beans are done germin... hhmm... guess I should go check those!

Cheers!!!


----------



## doogleef (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi illusionz1. I thought about going with 4 seperate trays but that mees 4 different nute res and I don't have that kind of space. Good luck on your grow. Don't give up on dro yet. I think once I get the setup going it should be easy to maintain. The toughest part will be rooting the clones I need ever 8-9 weeks. See you around!


----------



## doogleef (Nov 18, 2008)

Supplies ***********

4" bubble doughnut - $5
Air Pump - $6
Tubing - $2

All from Pet store.


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 18, 2008)

good job on getting the rond stone you will be mch happier with it. the 4inch are the best as well. I would suggest getting a couple more if you can and even putting two in your res  the more air the better


----------



## illusionz1 (Nov 18, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Hi illusionz1. I thought about going with 4 seperate trays but that mees 4 different nute res and I don't have that kind of space. Good luck on your grow. Don't give up on dro yet. I think once I get the setup going it should be easy to maintain. The toughest part will be rooting the clones I need ever 8-9 weeks. See you around!


Yeah... I want the 2wk perpetual harvest goin and having 4 nute cycles goin in a 2'x4'x8' closet wasn't goin to cut it trying to incorparate the res, mom/clone chamber, and flower chamber... if I get more space to play with I may return to ol' dro... but for now, it's time for me to setup simply instead of  trying to fit everything into such a space... it'd be a mess!

I'm thinkin the clones won't be too tough for me... help do it once and they all rooted when my homie showed me how... I'm juss gonna cut'em, root them, and flower them after two weeks from the cut... then lollipop them bitches and drool over the cola's on a stick!

Man! I just got slobber on the key board!


----------



## doogleef (Nov 18, 2008)

Your space is a little larger than mine but not much. I considered going with the 2 week schedule and I may wind up doing that if cloning is slow. I have to have 1 res though. That means everything on the same PPM and PH. This will work best if they are all at the same stage of growth. I've seen grows where the 1 week clones are on the same nutes as the 8 wk clones so i will go that way if I have to.


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 18, 2008)

doogleef said:


> I've seen grows where the 1 week clones are on the same nutes as the 8 wk clones so i will go that way if I have to.


 
8 weeks clones AKA "Plant"   lol


----------



## doogleef (Nov 18, 2008)

Hydrokronics said:


> 8 weeks clones AKA "Plant"   lol


 lol. Details... details .... lol


----------



## illusionz1 (Nov 18, 2008)

haha... this is great! Welp... I expect to have sprouts by the end of the week and it'll be fun to compare the soil and the dro... I'm currently grown White Russians hydro and another guy is 2wks ahead of me growin in soil... so it's fun to compare!


----------



## doogleef (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the views and comments everyone. They are welcome and appreciated. 

Everything I have ordered online is in transit and should be here in the next 2 days.   Got tracking info on everything.

I am wrestling with my plan of attack .... 

I'm not sure if I wanna do my moms in soil and just get clones for my flood table or if I should put the moms in the flood table and turn them to 12/12 after I get the clones I need. I can then put a couple of the clones in veg for new moms. This will give me bud 2 weeks earlier but forces me to have different height plants on the table. Hmmmm...

I would like to avoid the soil if I can. Decisions decisions....


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 19, 2008)

Cloning is harder in soil for most But i have no prob.MY 8 week clones go under my 600 at 4weeks lol.Good choice on the round stone there alot better than any the other ones,the only problem i had was getting them to stay on the bottom and used a brackett to hold it down dont use adhesive you will have to change it out at some point.BEECHY


----------



## doogleef (Nov 19, 2008)

No new supplies today but I got notification from USPS that the origin post is preparing shipment. Seeds have not cleared customs yet. 

Everything else (tent, light, heatpad, meter) shoud be here by Friday at the latest. 

Back to work for now....


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 19, 2008)

Homeland Security got 4 of mine this year 2 from Nirvana and the dr.Hope you get em.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 19, 2008)

Attitude has a pretty good rep so I am still not worried. (yet ) DR got flagged last month in Chicago so it may be awhile before thay are reliable again if ever.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 20, 2008)

Still to get:

Hoses
Ebb/Flow fittings - 1/2"
Nutrients
H2O2 - 35%
Testing equipment - PH 
Exhast Fan
Carbon filter if needed - I am growing a berry so I may be able to control the odor with ONA for less $
Tubs to make MOM chamber for vegging
Cloning Gel

*EDIT ADDITIONS:
Thermostat for exhast
Dimmer for exhast set to low( So even when temp is down and thermostat turns "off" the exhast still keeps a small amount of negative pressure in the tent and air moving through filter)
ducting for cooltube
duct fan - 6"
light hangers ( will probably just get chains. The One's they have at the Dro store are nice though)
electrical pieces for small cfl tree - for seedlings, clones and 2nd gen moms
* 
And my damn shipped items! 

Going with soil for moms. I will probably be vegging them under the 400HPS. I know that will give me thick stems but that is good for my cloning operation. I have been doing more forum surfing and had started to second guess my choices but no more... I went with the ebb/flow because it is simple active hydro with less that can go wrong. Hempy, DWC, Aero all have thier advantages but for ease of use and the least amount of attention required ebb/flow is tits!


----------



## COGOGROW (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm subscribed


----------



## doogleef (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Cogo! Thanks for stopping in. I hope to have a nice little SOG going in a few weeks.


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 20, 2008)

sooner the pics r up the more reps you'll get btw im subscribed til finished n harvest.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Beennoobed. Thanks for your interest in my grow! 

I am impatiently waiting on the mail delivery today.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 20, 2008)

Just got my TDS pen in the mail. Says factory calibrated but I will be double checking it weekly until I trust it. My tap water is 75-80PPM. Pretty good.  Hooray for good water.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 20, 2008)

Thats good tapwater doog.Mines 40 and i checked my rain water buckett and its 10ppm.Cant wait till you get the rest of the stuff on the list bet your stoked seeing a plan coming together.I just got some blueberry clones from a friend and he says it smells real sweet in his flower chamber.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 21, 2008)

Big props to HTG supply. I got my light via UPS today and it was very well packaged and high quality. 55,000 blue-enhanced HPS lumens in a 6" cooltube ready for the 5 sq. ft tent.

Oh yea the tent. I have not put it together yet but it showed up today too.  

Pics in awhile... Stay tuned.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 21, 2008)

Here are some pics of my new light  Tent goes up tomorrow for a test with light on and a tolel hung up with 1 end in a bucket to simulate plants. Want to see wht temps and humidity I'm dealing with so I can exhast appropriatly. 

I need to add a decent camera to my list of needs


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 21, 2008)

yo doog, u ride dirt bikes? that pic of urs is a sign for a dirt track but im ssuuuure u knew that


----------



## COGOGROW (Nov 21, 2008)

The light and ballast look like they'll do your plants some justice. what fan did you say you're using for your cooltube?


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 21, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Just got my TDS pen in the mail. Says factory calibrated but I will be double checking it weekly until I trust it. My tap water is 75-80PPM. Pretty good.  Hooray for good water.


 

you are soo lucky! my tapwater is 350-400 ppm!!! SUCKS it is because it is city water supplied by a underground system. Not a well. Def dont waste any money on filtering if your watar is that perfect!! congrats man! Im glad to see everything coming together for you. keep it up


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 21, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Here are some pics of my new light  Tent goes up tomorrow for a test with light on and a tolel hung up with 1 end in a bucket to simulate plants. Want to see wht temps and humidity I'm dealing with so I can exhast appropriatly.
> 
> I need to add a decent camera to my list of needs


 

SMART MOVE. Def do the test run. you temps are going to shoot up to about 95 in small area with that 400w. Depending on what fan u get it is def controlable. Ive seen a growzilla with you same ballast and same bulb running X2 in a spae you size. Dont be overwhelmed by the heat cause its gonna get hot. just my .02 Good luck bro


----------



## doogleef (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi fellas,

I plan on cooling the cooltube with one of these:






I will get it this weekend if possible. I may have to wait until next weekend to get one. Waiting would be OK as I do not plan on using the 400W for a couple of weeks anyway. I do plan on using it for veg but will use daylight CFLs to start so my seedlings don't get fried.

I just got my seedmat delivered. That should help speed up germination and clone rooting 

Time to put up the tent


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 21, 2008)

You might want to look into somthing more then that because it is going to be a good amount of heat. I would get a small 4inch Can-Fan or a small vortex. those are good but they dont pull or push very hard. Def not as hard as an inline fan would


----------



## doogleef (Nov 21, 2008)

As long as I don't have too long of a duct or a filter on the end (which I don't) it should work ok. If there were any back pressure at all then, yea, I would need a centrifugal fan rather than this axial. I will need a centrif fan for exhaust though if I want to use a carbon filter. I have seen some cool DIY fans made from Stanley work fans ($54.99, comes with 2 outlets on it and a 3-speed switch)) that look good. I have also seen some DIY carbon filters but those are a little more iffy on quality. I am not growing skunky stuff so maybe a DIY filter will work for me. I will cross that bridge when I get there.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 21, 2008)

Very happy with my tent! IT has 3 passive rectangle vents in the bottom 2 -4" vent holes and 4 6" vent holes. Nice little rack in the top for hanging stuff and velcro straps placed strategically inside to help secure fans, ducting etc. Very cool. Here's the pics as promissed. Also a pic of the seedmat and TDS meter. More later


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 21, 2008)

u missed my question doog! lol which tent is that again


----------



## doogleef (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry bout that 

It is a darkroom knockoff. No brand name. Ebay $99 with ship. 36"x20"x62".

No Seeds today  Been 5 working days so I was not expecting them just yet.


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 21, 2008)

did you get a ph meter?


----------



## doogleef (Nov 22, 2008)

No PH meter yet. Next Friday. 

I am glad I went with the cooltube. I tried a test run with no ducting or fan on the cooltube. Just a fan in the tent moving air. It got to 112F, 20% humidity in about an hour  It looks like sunlight in there. .

Good thing I have a few weeks to get ducting and a fan before I put that bad boy in production.


----------



## COGOGROW (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah if you are going to have an HPA of anything above 250watts you're going to need some sort of exhaust. Your cooltube will keep that tent the same temp as the surrounding air for sure. Let us know how the seed delivery goes


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 22, 2008)

Hydrokronics said:


> You might want to look into somthing more then that because it is going to be a good amount of heat. I would get a small 4inch Can-Fan or a small vortex. those are good but they dont pull or push very hard. Def not as hard as an inline fan would


 

Go Bigger. Your gonna want more then one of those home depot duct fan. They are good but weak  They dont build up enough pressure. You can find a 400 cfm inline fan from www.htgsupply.com for pretty cheap. you can then put a speed controler on it for another $25 and be able to turn it down when you dont need it as cool, up when you do.  You dont have to have a filter, to have a nice air setup.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 22, 2008)

Go bigger is the grower creed.  

No seeds yet in the mail. Been 7 days. 5 working days. 

Supplies ************

Electrical parts for CFL tree - $15 Home Depot


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 22, 2008)

whats the name of ur cool tube, whats the over all dimensions?


----------



## doogleef (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi noobed,

Cooltube is 6"x19". HTGsupply is the only sticker I see on it. 


CFL lighting raises temp in tent to 88F with no exhaust.

I may need to supplement humidity during veg state. Ambient humidity is only about 20%.


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 22, 2008)

thats a huge ballast! how much it cost with bulb?


----------



## doogleef (Nov 22, 2008)

Magnetic ballasts are larger than the digi. This one is in a big case to help avoid excess heat. 

$215 shipped. 400hps, 55k lumens, with cooltube - HTG Supply


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 23, 2008)

not bad.... im astonished 2 see 65+ post in here without any seeds yet to be germ'd...lol..does ur tent hAave the white or silver lining? cuz all i see on ebay is silver 4 the 30"x20"x62"


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 23, 2008)

dude, how did u get that price, im on the website now, htg 400w with a cool-tube is additional 70$ plus i added the 10$ adjustable hangers, i didnt even up grade the bulb and its sayin 245$ i dont even kno if they charge for shipping or if its free, how you get that hoook up?


----------



## doogleef (Nov 23, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> dude, how did u get that price, im on the website now, htg 400w with a cool-tube is additional 70$ plus i added the 10$ adjustable hangers, i didnt even up grade the bulb and its sayin 245$ i dont even kno if they charge for shipping or if its free, how you get that hoook up?


I used their Ebay store and an Ebay 10% off.  The Ebay store has them for 189 plus ship before discounts. Let me know how it goes 

Kinda shocked  to see that many posts with no beans myself. Stay tuned. It will get more interesting 

White interior on the tent. Like this one. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/36x20x62-In-HYDROPONICS-GROW-TENT-HYDRO-BOX-HUT-CABINET_W0QQitemZ250325352313QQcmdZViewItemQQptZHydroponics_Seed_Starting?hash=item250325352313&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## COGOGROW (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice grow tent! I think I'm gonna buy one of these for my mother plants on my next grow.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 23, 2008)

Good idea. This one will likely become a mom and clone tent in time. Right now it will have to do as a flower chamber


----------



## doogleef (Nov 23, 2008)

Still to get:

Hoses
Ebb/Flow fittings - 1/2"
Nutrients
H2O2 - 35%
Testing equipment - PH 
Exhaust Fan
Carbon filter (DIY) or ONA
Tubs to make MOM chamber for vegging
Cloning GelThermostat for exhaust
Dimmer for exhaust set to low
ducting for cooltube - 6"
duct fan - 6"
light hangers 

This list is more for me to keep track than anything else. HTansk to those following my progress. 

I got some nice midgrade this evening. I may what few seeds there are while I wait on my Attitude order.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Nov 23, 2008)

Good read so far. Got the same etup as you, ebb and flo, 400 watt. Went with the htg euro hood, sure wish i picked the cool tube, lol. I went to plant light . com for a 6 inch valuline to cool light and push thru htg 6 inch charcoal filter. Good prices on all that stuff. I used craigs list to get a 3x3 botanicare tray for 40 bucks! Good deals there. Funky deals with other stoners. Sub scribed +reps senor. Also bghysro had all my clonig needs, except for the seed mat whcih once again i got the same one as you off ebay. lol. You can do all the damage an i will learn, rofl.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 23, 2008)

Eharmony420 said:


> Good read so far.


Thanks 


> Got the same etup as you, ebb and flo, 400 watt. Went with the htg euro hood, sure wish i picked the cool tube, lol.


Cool. Gotta journal? I'm glad I went with the tube  without one I would have some real temp issues.


> I went to plant light . com for a 6 inch valuline to cool light and push thru htg 6 inch charcoal filter. Good prices on all that stuff.


Thanks for the tip  I will check them out. I have been cheap for as long as I have been a stoner 


> I used craigs list to get a 3x3 botanicare tray for 40 bucks! Good deals there. Funky deals with other stoners.


I almost got my lights from craigslist but went with the new one once I found the deal at HTG.


> Sub scribed +reps senor. Also bghysro had all my clonig needs, except for the seed mat whcih once again i got the same one as you off ebay. lol. You can do all the damage an i will learn, rofl.


Welcome aboard, my friend. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 23, 2008)

cant find the htg ebay store bro


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 23, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> cant find the htg ebay store bro


try "htgsupply."

And nice start doogleef. Can't wait to see some plants going in there.


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 23, 2008)

tried it...


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 23, 2008)

I was close. LOL

eBay Store - High Tech Garden Supply: DIGITAL GROW LIGHTS, 1,000 watt Grow Lights, Light Bulbs Lamps


----------



## doogleef (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the assist, M J. And the interest in my humble little op. 

Under current conditions, which are; 4 - 46W - 6500K CFLs, FoxFarm Ocean Forest Soil, and an oscillating fan pointing out one of the vent holes on the tent , the temp is steady at 78-81F lights on or off. 

I obviously need quite a bit before I am done with the setup but I think I have everything I need to germ some seeds and start the mom veg process 

TIME TO COMMIT A FEDERAL OFFENSE!  

The FFOF soild should have plenty of nutes for veg for a few weeks. The most urgent thing I need is a PH meter. I should be able to get my PH meter and the fan/ducting for the HPS on Friday. I don't absolutly have to have the rest of the hydro setup pieces until my plants are old enough to start cloning (4-6 weeks) for flower. By then I will be able to "find" some more cash for the op. I probably have about $200-250 left (don't tell the little lady that figure )before it is done including starting nutes. I wanna go with the AN sensi 2-part bloom and big bud. Will probalby get some Foxfarm veg nutes for moms too. 

I'm rambling now ..... shutup and go germ some seeds stoner!!! 

More later.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 25, 2008)

Attitude ROX!!  Got my 5 fem White Berry, Plus 5 Free power skunk and a free fem Durban Poison. Came very well packaged and nothing was crushed. 6 working days, 9 days total. Very Good!!

I am germing my first seeds  

Germing 3 WB and the DP. All fem seeds.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 25, 2008)

The DP was a last minute addition but I'm glad it is in the mix.  It will be fun to watch the difference in the growth of the sativa vs the heavy indica berry. I will do what ever is needed to keep the DP from getting too tall.  

I can't wait for Friday. Nutes, PH pen, fan and ducting for the cooltube 400 are in my near future.  

By the time my ladies are old enough to handle that 400 I want to start using it to veg. I may leave the CFLs in there as well just because they are 6500K and good for veg. 

I am, once again, waivering on my method of choice for this first grow. I know, I'm terrible. 

I may go seed to weed hydro on this first grow. I plan on lollipoping if I do this so I will have plenty of cuttings for clones. One of each clone can be new moms for a SOG grow on the next perpetual cycle. 8-9 weeks should be enough time to veg a couple of clones up to new moms. In the end my pocketbook will make this decision for me. If I can afford everything I need to get the light and the E/F table going on Friday then cool. Hydro all the way. If not, the light gets done first and the seedlings get dirty


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 25, 2008)

just veg the d.p one week less n flower her by herself for a week thats all man... should have used a power skunk i hear there very skunk like, hence the name


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 25, 2008)

advanced nutri is awesome... esp the sensi 2part n big bud, try n add over-drive OR B52


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 25, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> advanced nutri is awesome... esp the sensi 2part n big bud, try n add over-drive OR B52



I second that to the fullest. This is the regimen I use. But I grow coco so I use AN Monkey Juice as a base instead of sensi. But the big bud and overdrive are great products IMO. I also like the bud blood for the first week. Gets my girls shooting out pistils a lot sooner. 

Nice to see you got the seeds doog. I am especially keen on seeing the durban poison.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi guys!

Thanks for your interest 

I have 4 cracked seeds that will be going in small (2 1/2") starter pots of soil under CFLs tomorrow 

Mrs doogleef had a hand in the decision to germ the DP. She named her Mallory.  

This has already been fun. Just collecting up what pieces I do have of my op. The bug has me now. I am a grower for life. 

******* supplies 

PH test kit and bottle of PH down. $11 Petsmart. (I know I need a real meter but poverty is a bitch)
Another 6" pot (black so I can tell the DP from WB) $0.62 Garden Center


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 25, 2008)

u have any pics of the setup alltogether yet?


----------



## doogleef (Nov 26, 2008)

Nothing really new to show in pics at the moment. I will be putting the seedlings in dirt tonight. 

I will take pics of that. 

C U soon...


----------



## doogleef (Nov 26, 2008)

100% germ rate. All 4 ladies are now in dirt 

All 4 had nice tap roots going. They are still on the heatmat under weak light for the first day until they pop then they got to the tent under the 6500k CFLs until they get some real leaves. 

Will get a real camera by the time good pics are important ... promise. 



EDIT: Thought I would explain the Higromite. It was put in the bottom of the "pots" for drainage. That stuff is pretty cool. It holds an impressive amount of air when flooded. It sounds like rice crispies! The odd shapes will help roots hold on, It will make a great hydro medium


----------



## illusionz1 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey man... I've got my white berry that actually just turned 1wk old today! Workin on her second set of leaves strong! I can't wait to see how yours are doing with an update!


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 27, 2008)

Another person with power skunk yet again, lol. I hope you grow those guys soon, theyre awesome!


----------



## doogleef (Nov 27, 2008)

Mallory (Durban Poison) is up and looking for light. I see 1-2 of the 3 White berries getting ready to come up. 

Gonna be a long few months till I'm smokin my own 

They go in the tent tonight. Pics later ....


----------



## doogleef (Nov 28, 2008)

Pics as promised. 2 above soil 1 more about to pop


----------



## doogleef (Nov 28, 2008)

illusionz1 said:


> Hey man... I've got my white berry that actually just turned 1wk old today! Workin on her second set of leaves strong! I can't wait to see how yours are doing with an update!


Hey illusionz, 

Sorry to read about your pest issue. Better luck this time.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 28, 2008)

downthedrains said:


> Another person with power skunk yet again, lol. I hope you grow those guys soon, theyre awesome!


HI downthedrains, 

Thanks for stopping by. I will probably do the power skunk outside in the spring. I have the perfect place in mind ...


----------



## doogleef (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello RIU! Over 1000 views....  Thanks for taking the time to read

Day 4 (Sat) from germ: 

Lights - 4 x 46W 6500K CFL
Medium - Soil + Higromite in small starter cups
Watered daily with Ph'd, 75PPM tap water that has set out with a bubble bar in it. 
temp 70F lights off -80F lights on
22% humidity. 

3 0f 4 putting on 1st leaves. 4th yet to break surface. I can see it -- it just has not stood up yet. 


Got 1st nutes today. 

FF Grow big. 

Going to Home Depot and Lowe's tomorrow. DIY grower's paradise. I will be getting an inline fan and ducting for the cooltube, hopefully. Also need another tub for the lettuce and kitchen herbs. They will be deepwater on the kitchen counter  I plan on feeding them with mom runoff. Recycling in fun and saves me $$$ 


Supplies ***********

1 QT. GrowBig (FoxFarm) - $17 - Dro store ( free veggie seeds for Mrs. )
Ebb/flow Fittings - $6 set - Dro store


----------



## Stoney Jake (Nov 29, 2008)

what kinda soil are you using? Sorry if you posted that already, I might have missed it

With a lot of soils you dont need to give it nutes for 3-4 weeks. I didnt give my most recent one any nutes till I started to flower. Its one less time you need to flush anyway


----------



## doogleef (Nov 29, 2008)

Stoney Jake said:


> what kinda soil are you using? Sorry if you posted that already, I might have missed it
> 
> With a lot of soils you dont need to give it nutes for 3-4 weeks. I didnt give my most recent one any nutes till I started to flower. Its one less time you need to flush anyway


Hi Stoney, 

I'm using FoxFarm Ocean Forest soil. I do not plan on feeding them for at least a few more weeks.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 29, 2008)

My plan is to keep moms and SOG clones so I will go through this Grow Big eventually.


----------



## Stoney Jake (Nov 29, 2008)

Heyya doogleaf

very nice, I havent used it but from what I hear FFOF soil works great. Good luck with everything


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 29, 2008)

does f.f have a soilesss mix? without any nutes or fertalizer?


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 29, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> does f.f have a soilesss mix? without any nutes or fertalizer?


They have Light Warrior...check into it man. Alot of people like to mix it in with Ocean Forest.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 29, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> does f.f have a soilesss mix? without any nutes or fertalizer?


Not exactly sure what you are asking here. FF makes soil and nutes for hydro-soil. The FF soil does have some guano and wormcastings in it for nutrients. These should be enough for a young plant for a few weeks.

There are no time-release nutes that can/will burn plants like there is in Miracle Grow and the like. After a few weeks my moms will need some grow big every other water cycle.


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 29, 2008)

soil completly free of nutes im tryin to say, i thought "soil-less mix" was soil without n.e nutri...i like f.f 3 part n feed moms in soil every 3 days...


----------



## doogleef (Nov 29, 2008)

OK. I see where you are going now.  

No. FFOF is soil. All organic material. 

Here is a def of soilless:
A medium for growing plants in containers. It contains no actual soil but includes various combinations of ingredients such as peat moss, composted pine bark, sand, perlite, or vermiculite, plus small amounts of limestone and other ground minerals or fertilizers. 




Update shortly....


----------



## jukester (Nov 29, 2008)

Good luck with your grow i have my white berry's in Heath modified waterfarms at about 35 days of flower, def beautiful plants. cant wait for them to finish.

you will not be disappointed with these babies!

-Juke


----------



## doogleef (Nov 29, 2008)

Day 3-1/2 in Dirt

Temp - 72-82F
21% humidity
Water with ph'd water. No nutes
CFL's 6" from plant tops. 

As you can see from the pics I got the fan and ducting for the cooltube. The axial I got works fine as long as the duct is not too long and there is no filter. They are not ready for that light yet but it is ready when they are  I turned off heat pad today. 

The 3rd WB may be dead. . It has still not stood up. I removed the soil from around the leaves that have formed to see if that helps in the next couple days. If not I still have 2 WB and the DP to make moms. 

Supplies ************

6" duct fan - $28
8' cord for fan - $4
3 prong plug - $3
25' ducting - $20
6" clamps x 2 - $2 ea.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 29, 2008)

jukester said:


> Good luck with your grow i have my white berry's in Heath modified waterfarms at about 35 days of flower, def beautiful plants. cant wait for them to finish.
> 
> you will not be disappointed with these babies!
> 
> -Juke


Thanks for stopping in jukester. Glad to hear you are having good experience with WB I can't wait for these ladies to grow up


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 29, 2008)

any pics jukestar, w.b looks so perrty...


----------



## jukester (Nov 30, 2008)

here are some pics beennoobed sorry to butt in doogleef


----------



## doogleef (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice plants . Keep us updated on them. How long did you veg them for?

Lights on in just over an hour. Day 5 pics later ...


----------



## jukester (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks! they were vegged for about 2-3 weeks


----------



## doogleef (Nov 30, 2008)

From seed or clone?


----------



## doogleef (Nov 30, 2008)

Day 4 in dirt:

New vent fan is working well: 
68-80F 22% RH
No nutes yet. - Just PHd water. 
CFLs are 5" away from leaves. 

The plan is to leave them under the CFLs till Wed. Once they are 1 wk old I will transplant to 8" pots, wait 2 days then switch to 400 HPS on the 18/6 schedule. 

Mallory and WB1 and 2 are doing well . WB3 is dead i think. Still lying on its cotys

I only need 15-17 clones every 8 weeks so 2-3 moms is more than enough. If I just go ahead and flower these and makes clones into moms for a SOG next round then 3 full plants will be all that my tent will handle anyway. 

4-6 weeks until they are sexually mature. 

I've been reading about the lucas formula. My go that way. Save some $$$ ...


----------



## jukester (Nov 30, 2008)

seed
i have clones of the 2 best but of my favorite one so far i only have one so i'm trying to take more off of that once it's side shoots go


----------



## doogleef (Dec 1, 2008)

Day 5 update:
72-82F 21% RH
No nutes - Just Ph'd water
CFL's 5" from plants

The 3rd WB may yet make it. The seedling is showing some signs of life since i freed its leaves from the soil. It is obviously stunted but it may make it after all. 

I can see the start of the second set of real leaves on all 3 normal kiddies. 

2 more days till transplant to 8" pots. Then this weekend we turn on the 400


----------



## doogleef (Dec 1, 2008)

Forgot the pics 

I got the DIY flood table done. No leaks


----------



## doogleef (Dec 3, 2008)

Had a little temp issue today. Got up to 86F . I redid the exhaust fan out the top to see if that helps at all. I'm afraid I will have to relocate the tent out of the closet it is in before I can turn on the 400. That or vent it up to the attic but this is a rental . Either way eventually this duct fan will be intake and a vortex and carbon filter will be doing the heavy lifting. 

Temp 78-86F 20% RH
Ph'd water feed.
Lights were 4 " moved them back to 6" to counter heat. 

Transplant tomorrow


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 3, 2008)

nice, dude. I see healthy plants. Heat can be a pain in the ass but it has to go somewhere. I played around with my ventilation setup for weeks before it was right. 20% RH is kinda low for veg - you want 50-60 or higher. Still, not as big a problem as too high humidity in flower. I can tell you from personal experience that mold SUCKS. Try to keep it under 40 during flower.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 4, 2008)

Temp 70.1-79.6F 20RH 
NO Nutes yet. 
CFL's 4-6' from tops

Growing little little weeds 
I planed on transplant today but it did not happen and it is late now.  Tomorrow I promise. As you can see my temps are back to normal. Must keep tent closed to ventilation works like it is designed . Good thing too because my resources are tapped until after the first of the year. 

I am off to hunt for the humidifier I need....


----------



## doogleef (Dec 4, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> nice, dude. I see healthy plants. Heat can be a pain in the ass but it has to go somewhere. I played around with my ventilation setup for weeks before it was right. 20% RH is kinda low for veg - you want 50-60 or higher. Still, not as big a problem as too high humidity in flower. I can tell you from personal experience that mold SUCKS. Try to keep it under 40 during flower.


Hi M J, 

You are spot on, my friend. I need more RH.  I am looking into remedies for that now.....


----------



## Stoney Jake (Dec 4, 2008)

I just picked up a humidifier at target for $19.99 its uses hot mist and raises the temps just to give you a heads up. Im not sure but someone told me there is a cold humidifier that doesnt raise the temps but I didnt see it


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 4, 2008)

Once your plants get bigger with more leaves they will perspire and raise the humidity on their own. Plus when you get you garden going full speed you are gonna to want the plants in veg as little as possible. I veg my clones for 9 days on average before I switch to 12/12. Many small plants are a lot better than a few huge plants. So what I'm trying to say is veg humidity is not that big a deal. I would put all fund towards optimizing flower conditions. A good dehumidifier is at least $130 but is essential to growing fat buds without mold. After a while you are going to be wishing for the days when LOW humidity was your problem.


----------



## kellie420 (Dec 4, 2008)

nice looking babies you got there i can wait til my babies get bigger, i'll be watching yours grow


----------



## doogleef (Dec 4, 2008)

> I just picked up a humidifier at target for $19.99 its uses hot mist and raises the temps just to give you a heads up


Thanks for the input, Stoney . I know I have one of the old-style "cool-mist" humidifier around here somewhere. The trick is finding it. 



> Once your plants get bigger with more leaves they will perspire and raise the humidity on their own. Plus when you get you garden going full speed you are gonna to want the plants in veg as little as possible. I veg my clones for 9 days on average before I switch to 12/12. Many small plants are a lot better than a few huge plants. So what I'm trying to say is veg humidity is not that big a deal. I would put all fund towards optimizing flower conditions. A good dehumidifier is at least $130 but is essential to growing fat buds without mold. After a while you are going to be wishing for the days when LOW humidity was your problem.


M J,
With an RH of 20% I am hoping I do not need a dehumidifier. Air is really dry here year around so my fingers are crossed that I can keep my flowers under ~40% without help. 


> nice looking babies you got there i can wait til my babies get bigger, i'll be watching yours grow


Thanks for stopping by, Kellie. Welcome. So far so good.  

Just over 2 hours till lights on, then it's transplant time


----------



## Hydrokronics (Dec 4, 2008)

you need to bring up your RH in your room for veg. 20% is way low  might be ok for flower but that will deffinetly slow down your veg growth. get a humidifier for veg and then just leave it off during flower


----------



## doogleef (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Hydro. Fix for RH is in the werx 



Transplant is done. Formal update later tonight w/ pics.


----------



## beennoobed (Dec 4, 2008)

lookin forward to the pics


----------



## doogleef (Dec 5, 2008)

70-79F 20% RH (Looking for cool mist humidifier. I'm pretty sure it is hiding behind the holiday stuff ) 
Lights - 4-6"
Transplanted today 

My Moms are in their new homes. The pics below are about 15 mins after transfer. And now, 10 hours later they are still happy. No droop yet 

I was going to label Mallory (DP) so I could tell it from the WB but in looking it is already very easy to tell the more sativa hybrid. The Indicas are much rounder already. 

I have decided to go with FloraNova Bloom 1-part from GH at 8ml/g. Should give me about 1000ppm @ .5 from start to finish. No flush. The updated "Lucas Formula". I have really good water (65-75PPM) so I am hoping I can get away with NOT using a lot of PH adjustment besides the nutes. If I can get away with that then I will not change the res for the entire flower cycle. FNG is close enough to what the plant actually consumes that it should not burn as long as I keep my PPM and PH in range. When the res gets to about 800-850, just add back nutes with the top-up water at 2ml/g to start. That should get me back to 950-1000ppm. I know I am rambling and probably confused some readers there so if you have any questions please ask.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 5, 2008)

Lights on in just over an hour. Then I can check on my transplant patients.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 6, 2008)

70-80F - 21% RH
Lights - 4-6" from plants
Still no nutes

The girls have positive growth just 1 day after transfer 

There is a generous amount ~15-25% of Higromite in the soil. 1 layer in the bottom and 1 layer 1/2 way up the pot. That stuff is AWESOME. It retains and evaps a huge amount of water in a small amount of time. I can't wait to use it in hydro 

I plan on switching on the 400 for veg in a few days. Here are the latest pics


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking good. I say you pop on the 400 right now but I think I've already said that LOL.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 6, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Looking good. I say you pop on the 400 right now but I think I've already said that LOL.


Think so? I don't want to burn them...


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 6, 2008)

Check it out. These are my first plants from 9 months ago before I had a decent camera. I had MH on from 3rd day. They loved it.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 6, 2008)

70-80F - 21% RH
Lights - 4-6" from plants
Still no nutes

No new news today. The girls are happy in their new pots.  400W gets fired up tomorrow . That will hopefully reduce veg time for my moms. I hope to have enough growth to FIM the girls and force branching in about a week. Maybe two. Here are today's pics.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## mared juwan (Dec 7, 2008)

Very nice. I notice you only wet part of the soil. I've heard of people doing this for seedlings to encourage root growth but I'm of the opinion that it is far healthier to thoroughly soak the pot and wash out everything that was in there before. When roots uptake nutrients they leach things like salt into the medium so flooding everything and letting the excess drain out the bottom of the pot gets rid of all that junk. Then just lift the pot everyday until it feels empty. That's when the medium is dry and ready again for water.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi M J,

Thanks for the input about watering. I watered with a few ounces of water per plant the first couple of times. I just watered for the day and they all got twicw what they did yesterday. Probably 4-5oz of water each. The soil should be nice and moist all the way through. We will see if it needs water again tomorrow. Formal update w/ pics later.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey Doog,

Just stopped by to say high. 

So, you think you been to Home Depot enough times? 
LOL They offered me my own parking space. I know how it is, I have done many of the same things you are doing now.

One thing I struggled with and still do is getting the humidity up when they are small. Yea, I bought a humidifier too but found out my lights didnt like it to much.

What works for me is to get a rack for under the containers and get water under there. Your containers can drain properly and you can keep moisture in the grow space while they are small.

Lookin good,
Good luck to ya​


----------



## doogleef (Dec 7, 2008)

68-81F 

I just put the humidifier in the tent on low a couple hours ago. In 2 hours the tent is now at 50% RH and 77F 

I plan on turning on the 400W later tonight. 

Current pics:


----------



## doogleef (Dec 7, 2008)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey Doog,
> 
> Just stopped by to say high.
> 
> ...


Hi Cruizer, 

Thanks for stopping by!  
I hope the lowest setting on this humidifier is low enough. It is putting out a very fine mist. I am shooting for ~ 60% RH. If it gets too high I will put it in the outer room on the high setting and see if it will work on the bigger airmass.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 8, 2008)

400W is up and running. 

Been on 3 hours and we are at 82.4F and 47RH. Light is 28-30" from tops. I will drop it a little each day until it is in the 6-12 range depending on heat. 

We are officially cooking with 55k lumens in 5 sq ft. 


SWEET


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice, dude. They will love the increased light. You probably won't even need to drop it all the way to 6 inches. My bet is you'll find the happy zone is 10-14 in. Mh is a different color because it burns hotter so it's hard to get it as close as HPS.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry so late. Had PC trouble.

Temp 68-83F RH 40-84%
Current temp 79F 52RH
Last regular water today. Starting nutes tomorrow. 
400W 24-26" from tops. 

What a growth spurt!  

HPS is worth the $$, people. My girls are LOVING IT. They look like they are reaching just a little but I will bring the light down more tomorrow. Tops are at 24-26" from cooltube now. I dropped it a few inches and the girls grew up to it  Nodal spacing is great so far.

Note to self... When re-filling the humidifier (twice a day ) TURN IT OFF or it will blow water all over the surge protector.  I'm glad that that thing is temporary. Refilling it is a pain in the A$$. I am thinking that I will put it on a timer with the lights so it turns off for those 6 hours. 84% is a bit high. 

As I mentioned above tomorrow will be the first feeding with FF GrowBig. Will start with 1/2 strength. I need to get a better tray for under the post so I can TDS the runnoff. Hmmm... 

Anyway.... PICS!!


----------



## kellie420 (Dec 9, 2008)

looking nice! i hope my babies look as nice when they 12 days old =P maybe check my out? https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/136471-first-grow.html but you babies look real nice maybe ill put mine under some hps


----------



## doogleef (Dec 9, 2008)

kellie420 said:


> looking nice! i hope my babies look as nice when they 12 days old =P maybe check my out? https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/136471-first-grow.html but you babies look real nice maybe ill put mine under some hps


Thanks, Kellie. 
They are a little dry in the pics. I watered them right after I took the shots. I actually had to shield the 400 with a HydroFarm catalog so the light was dim enough to take decent pics . 

Checking in on your journal now ....


----------



## kellie420 (Dec 9, 2008)

lol damn bright lights making it hard to take nice pics, lol i hate trying to get good pics under 400W hps lol


----------



## doogleef (Dec 9, 2008)

Temps 63-84F
RH - 35-99% 
Lights are 24-26" from tops

I figured I would put up an update while the sun was out. Lights just came on. 

I need to get the RH dialed in on the humidifier.  I'm lucky it was not raining in the tent.  I will find the correct timing balance. If I keep the RH up above 50 then the temps stay below 80. This is ideal for now. 99% is too high and 63F is a bit cool. I will have to turn off the humidifier when I flower later on but by that time I should have my scrubber/fan combo and be moving more air around. PICS!


----------



## Stoney Jake (Dec 9, 2008)

Coming along very nicely. I have the opposite problem, my humidity is always way to low. I got a humidifier also but I gotta keep it on 24/7 to keep it around 50% RH


----------



## doogleef (Dec 9, 2008)

My RH is about 20% if I do not run the humidifier. There is only 25 cu ft of space so it gets humid quick if the light is not on to cook some of it off. I will get the timing dialed in eventually.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 10, 2008)

More pics for the hell of it. I just dropped the light to 22". Plants are 3" tall


----------



## kellie420 (Dec 10, 2008)

all loooking soo nicee


----------



## doogleef (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks, Kellie. I think I am doing OK so far. I still need probably $300 worth of stuff before I am done with just this grow  

Oh well. It is an investment. One day in the near future I will buy my last bag of medicine.


----------



## kellie420 (Dec 10, 2008)

hell yes, isn't that what we all strive for haha =D


----------



## kellie420 (Dec 10, 2008)

this is an investment i say is worth every dollar tho haha


----------



## doogleef (Dec 11, 2008)

Day 14 update in awhile. Stay tuned ...


----------



## doogleef (Dec 11, 2008)

Temps 68-88F (Too hot!)
RH - 40-99% (Too wet)
Light 22" from tops

I planned on giving nutes today but they look nice and healthy and growing strong every day so I will wait for a few more days. I just transferred them to the new pots with lots more nute rich soil last week. So just watered with PH'd water (6.5PH). When the light came on this afternoon there was condensation all over the glass of the cooltube and the metal face of the fan. I HAVE to get the RH under control. I plan on putting the humidifier on the same timer as the lights but I can't do that at the moment as the 400 is on and I do not want to shut it off and hot start it after a quick change. I will redo the timer setup when lights go off in a few hours. 

PICS 

Durban Poison (Mallory) - Does she look like she is reaching to you guys?












White Berry - 1











White Berry - 2


----------



## kellie420 (Dec 11, 2008)

looking goood


----------



## doogleef (Dec 11, 2008)

I slept through my opportunity to redo my timer so the humidifier has been on all through the dark cycle again.  I will turn on some regular lighting in there a few minutes before lights on so I can got thing rearranged to prevent a monsoon in my otherwise desert-like grow.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 11, 2008)

Temp - 68-82F
RH - 35-75% ( the humidifier ran out of water during dark )
Lights 21" from tops
Debating on nutes tonight. They are fine now. No water needed. 

I got the timer setup for the humidifier. It will go off when the light does. Hopefully that keeps RH in a reasonable range. 

Mallory












WB1












WB2


----------



## doogleef (Dec 12, 2008)

I have been doing research here and on other sites and have decided that the FFOF soil I have should keep my girls happy for at least the next couple weeks. I have seen several experienced growers post that FFOF gets them through 2 months of veg with no Grow Big added. I will use my Grow Big eventually as I plan on keeping moms. This bottle will probably last me years if I am only feeding moms with it. 

Maybe I will use it for my indoor veggiesin DWC (lettuce, cilantro, herbs, catnip, peppers) next month. It will also be good for my Hempy tomatoes this spring


----------



## DWR (Dec 12, 2008)

all plants look very healthy..... good growth will come now  Cheers for pics !


----------



## doogleef (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for stopping in, DWR. So far so good. Lights on and more pics in a couple hours.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 12, 2008)

Temps 68-81F
RH 50-75%
Lights lowered to 20" from tops. 
Just watered with regular PHd water. No nutes for awhile still. 

As you can see my revamped humidifier setup is working well and keeping RH where I want it for now. I am still seeing good growth every day. I will likely FIM them early next week to force branching. I hope to see signs of preflowers by the end of the month.






PICS!

Mallory





WB1





WB2


----------



## trichopath (Dec 12, 2008)

some pics of whiteberry a friend done a while ago


----------



## doogleef (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks Trichopath! Rep+ for u. Those look awesome  . 

I can't wait.


----------



## uptosumpn (Dec 12, 2008)

just subscribed...grow baby grow....!


----------



## doogleef (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Uptosumpn.




Thanks for the interest in my humble little op. Lots more pics of every stage of growth coming soon to a thread near you (this one  )


----------



## doogleef (Dec 13, 2008)

I got home from a holiday festivity and I had run out of humidifier water. My temp was 91F . I quickly refilled the humidifier and the temps are now about 80 but 

All 3 of my little ladies are showing slight signs of what I think is heat stress. The first and second set of leaves, on the very ends of the main fan, are a little limp and discolored (light green) and there are a few edges on the upper leaves that are curling upward. I tried to get a good photo of it but it is so slight that I can't get a good shot on my POS camera phone. I'm sure they will recover in the next few hours but this heat issue is going to be a continuing problem until I get more exhaust.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 13, 2008)

Temp 81F
RH 53%
Light - 20-21" form tops
Plants - 4" tall

Have to watered today. They are still moist and water heavy from yesterday's bath. 

Mallory







WB1







WB2






Another post coming shortly that details what I think is heat stress on my plants.


----------



## beennoobed (Dec 13, 2008)

lets c more of the tent....looks good


----------



## doogleef (Dec 14, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/140944-overwatering-too-much-heat.html

I think we have it diagnosed (overwater) but if you are interested have a peek here.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 14, 2008)

I made a change earlier tonight to the ventilation system of the tent. By adding a 1ft section of ducting to the outside of the tent I was able to push the hot air out the door of the closet the tent is in rather than just up into the same airmass.  

Current temp w/ 400 20" from tops ....... 78F 48RH. Happy plants other than the slight overwatering. . I should have cut back on the water when I added the humidifier. Oh well. They will recover. No water today at all and likely none tomorrow. Pots are still pretty heavy at this hour. Next water will have 1/4 strength FF Grow Big. I will do a Feed Feed Water schedule and check PPM on the water runoff. Adjust from there. 

This shit is so much fun


----------



## doogleef (Dec 14, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> lets c more of the tent....looks good


It is hard to get a pic of the outside of the tent without getting personal items in the shot. Sorry. I will take a pic or two and do some creative editing in the next couple of days.  I am at heart a lazy stoner so if I forget just nudge me.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 14, 2008)

Top, FIM, or LST? Which is best for making moms?


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Dec 14, 2008)

nice grow you got there!!

i pickd up some durban full melt fromt he club they other day and shit was bomb diggity
and was wondering got any clones? lol

check out my 400w grow in my sig


----------



## doogleef (Dec 14, 2008)

70-78F
40-60RH 

 

I have the environment dialed in! 

Light is 20" from tops. More growth every day. They are all working on the 5th nodes. 

The worst of the overwatering damage is over I think . The spots that were soft and wilted are browning and crisping but the rest of the leaf look good and strong , not limp like they were. 

PICS!

Group Shot (I know the thermometer shows 82F - That was when the tent was open without the humidifier and it only lasted about 5 minutes.)







Mallory







WB1







WB2


----------



## doogleef (Dec 14, 2008)

2smoke4bud7 said:


> nice grow you got there!!
> 
> i pickd up some durban full melt fromt he club they other day and shit was bomb diggity
> and was wondering got any clones? lol
> ...


Cool. Cool. Thanks for stopping in and the kind words. No clones yet but hopefully in a couple of weeks. Now we need a courier


----------



## doogleef (Dec 15, 2008)

81F 40%

The overwater damage makes me sad.  As I posted before the worst is over but the crispie leaf edges just look bad. They are pretty dry now. No water in 3 days. Pots are pretty light. I will give them some water here in a few. 

I am planning on watering enough that I can check the PPM of the runnoff. That will end my guessing about how much is in the mixture and I will know if i need to give them nutes with the next watering (In several days)

Pics in a few ....


EDIT: I mixed up some FF GrowBig to test. At 1tsp/gal it gives me a PPM of <400 @ .5


----------



## doogleef (Dec 15, 2008)

Mix up the order today....

WB2







WB1






Mallory


----------



## doogleef (Dec 15, 2008)

Mallory - 660PPM 6.4
WB1 - 580PPM 6.4
WB2 - 690PPM 6.4


No nutes need added yet. They have plenty for now.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 16, 2008)

68-82F
40-60%
Plants 4 1/2 - 5"
Light 18" from tops

GOOD growth overnight. Looks like the slowdown from overwatering is over. They grew 1/2" in the last 24 hours. No water today. Just refilled the humidifier and lowered the light a bit. 

I hope the lower leaves will still be good for clones even though they are slightly damaged. Aren't we all slightly damaged? 

I will post a few pics shortly.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 16, 2008)

PICS as promised.

Mallory - She has the worst damage. Most be more sensitive due to the % of Sativa in her genes.







White Berry 1 - Recovering nicely







White Berry 2 - Catching up to her sister 







All comments welcome.


----------



## ripz (Dec 16, 2008)

looking good fella 
white berry is delicous


----------



## mrredeyes (Dec 16, 2008)

lookin good doog....subscribed


----------



## grodrowithme (Dec 16, 2008)

So whens the ebb and flow table coming or did i miss something check out my journal tell me what you think


----------



## doogleef (Dec 16, 2008)

As soon as my seed moms are done the table gets fired up. It is done and ready to go.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 16, 2008)

ripz said:


> looking good fella
> white berry is delicous


Thanks for stopping in on my humble op, Ripz. If you see anything I could be doing, please do not hesitate. kiss-ass


----------



## ripz (Dec 16, 2008)

the only thing i would say they need at the mo is a lil spray of epsom salts as they are showing first signs of mg def, other than that nice looking plants lovely fat indica leaves


----------



## doogleef (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry its late, everyone....

68-82F
45-70% RH
5" plants. Light 17-18"

I have more good growth today but I am also still seeing damage from the overwater . The leaves that were hurt continue to degrade. I hope I diagnosed the problem correctly. 

Pics shortly ...



EDIT: I will take these pics under white light for good color ...


----------



## doogleef (Dec 17, 2008)

Mallory 













WB1














WB2 - Least damaged. Highest PPM runoff ... Coincidence?


----------



## doogleef (Dec 17, 2008)

ripz said:


> the only thing i would say they need at the mo is a lil spray of epsom salts as they are showing first signs of mg def, other than that nice looking plants lovely fat indica leaves


I will grab some epsom from the store tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## doogleef (Dec 18, 2008)

Lights on in about an hour. Update shortly after that. Hopefully the lower leaves look ok today .


----------



## doogleef (Dec 18, 2008)

Temps 68-81F
RH 30-70%
Plants 5"
Light 17" from tops
3rd day since water. Still has water weight. 

Do you think these are N def? I got some epsom for next water (tomorrow probably). Wondering if I should just use nutes instead. They are not as deep green as I was expecting ....

Mallory







WB1







WB2


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Dec 18, 2008)

id just up the nutes 5ml and see what that does
i dont really mess with epsom so dont know the outcome hehe 
nice job tho getting the 3 and 5 finger sets!!


----------



## doogleef (Dec 19, 2008)

72-82F
40-60% RH
16-17" Light from tops
Fed with 5ml/gal of FF GrowBig ~ 550PPM

The girls looked more N deff when the lights came on today so they just got fed. Hopefully they do not freak out too much. I used a light dose. Pics later tonight ....


----------



## Stoney Jake (Dec 19, 2008)

I use epsom salt. For some reason my plants always show mag def. I started using it because I have a lot of calcium in my tap water and it was lockin out the mag. I use distilled water now but I always add a little mag sulfur to the mix just to make sure.
They seem to like it


----------



## Hellafied Game (Dec 19, 2008)

cant wait 4 flower time, heard that was a top 10 strain of the year for High times


----------



## DeweyKox (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice setup dude. I just went Ebb and FLow w/600W can't wait to see what it can do for my yield!


----------



## doogleef (Dec 19, 2008)

> cant wait 4 flower time, heard that was a top 10 strain of the year for High times


Me 2, HG. THis is going to be sweet. That is of course if my moms last that long. Kind of disheartened at the trouble I have had.  

Oh well. They are tough plants (so I am told)


----------



## doogleef (Dec 19, 2008)

> I use epsom salt. For some reason my plants always show mag def. I started using it because I have a lot of calcium in my tap water and it was lockin out the mag. I use distilled water now but I always add a little mag sulfur to the mix just to make sure.
> They seem to like it


Thanks for the info, Stoney. I went ahead and fed with regular veg nutes. Hope thay respond well. 



> Nice setup dude. I just went Ebb and FLow w/600W can't wait to see what it can do for my yield!


Thanks for stopping in, Dewey. Good luck with your new setup!


----------



## DeweyKox (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks bud, will be watching yours in the meantime


----------



## doogleef (Dec 19, 2008)

I got home this evening and the oscillating fan in the op had stopped working. Damn thing is only a month old! Needless to say I ran to Wal-Mart and got a new one. this Lasko POS is going back to Lowe's tomorrow. I got an AC/DC camping fan that is working good at the moment. I like using the batteries in it but that will get pricey quick. 

I also raised the light back up some and lifted my plants to it instead. It was getting low enough that the ducting was getting to be about 3' long and the booster fan I have as exhaust at the moment was starting to weaken at that distance. So, raise the light back up to shorten the duct and just raise the plants to where I want them. Good ventialtion restored for now 

EDIT: My camera battery is dead. Pics tomorrow. Promise. All 3 are putting on their 6th set of leaves. It's about time to start training. The lowers look stressed out but the new growth looks good. 

********Supplies
5" camping fan (for tents) $9 on clearance
6 'D' batteries - $5.50


----------



## Jash1297 (Dec 19, 2008)

How loud are your fans in your ducting system? I was thinking about a similar set up.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Jash,

The booster fan is pretty loud for what it does. It sounds about as loud as a standard bathroom fan. If you have the closet door closed you can barely hear it. With the door open I have to turn up the TV to hear the dialog over the fan. I will HAVE to get a better fan in a few weeks when I go to flower. The booster fan will not work with a carbon filter or anything else obstucting airflow. 

My recommendation .... If you have the $100 get an inline fan from HTG or the like. They have one right now that is a carbon filter/fan combo for 139 + ship. That is on my wish list right after first of the year


----------



## BLUNTED4REAL (Dec 20, 2008)

ya i was about to get one of those camping fans from walmart but i figured it would get pricey cuz you always gotta be replacin the batteries, did you get any fans from htgsuppply? i just ordered most of my set up from there and got one of the 4" booster fans that was only like 15 or 20 bucks wonderin if youve heard anything bout those?


----------



## doogleef (Dec 20, 2008)

The booster fan will work for ducting up to about 3 ft long. After that they get weak fast. I got my booster fan from HomeDepot but they are the same thing. The camping fan I found will take an AC adapter. (sold separately). I just happen to have a universal laying around here somewhere so ... SCORE. 

EDIT: Lights on in about 45 min


----------



## BLUNTED4REAL (Dec 20, 2008)

chill and ya that fan i got doesnt have much ducting to go through but i was hoping it would be strong enough so i can use it with my carbon filter


----------



## doogleef (Dec 20, 2008)

Nope. Sorry. It will work for ventilation only. Carbon Filters will stop all airflow from an axial fan like these. You need a centrif fan ($100) for those filters.


----------



## BLUNTED4REAL (Dec 20, 2008)

ya i just dont got the money right now for one of those, went well over what i was expecting when buildin my grow box


----------



## doogleef (Dec 20, 2008)

I know how that goes. I am hoping to get a good fan in the next few weeks but I am stuck with this booster for now. As I mentioned earlier I will HAVE to get one when I go to flower.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 20, 2008)

80F 50%-RH

The girls love the feeding they got. Good growth today. All 3 are working on 7th and 8th nodes. 5-6" tall. I moved the light down to 12" from tops. 

I will start LST training tonight. Time to force some side branching. 

Uploading pics now ...


----------



## doogleef (Dec 20, 2008)

DP








WB1







WB2


----------



## doogleef (Dec 20, 2008)

Well I just finished my first attempt at LST training. Each top is bent over with plastic-coated paperclip and secured to hair-ties wrapped around the pots. No broken stems  Hopefully they respond well in the next couple of days. I would like to start cloning soon. 

On a side note I noticed an odor from the White Berries when I was handling them. 3 weeks old and stating to stink in veg. They are going to be some stinky bitches later on. 

Now BONDAGE PICS! Tie them bitches down!

DP







WB1






WB2 - Smelly


----------



## Stoney Jake (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice
I experimented with my first plant(ended up being male). I broke/bent all the branches and tied that bitch down. Basically torchered him till I had time to pull and discard him.

Its amazing how compact you can get those suckers. I had that 30"+ plant down to about 8" tall and 24" wide lol. All the leafs turned up so it was just flat but still healthy


----------



## Hellafied Game (Dec 21, 2008)

keep it up man


----------



## doogleef (Dec 21, 2008)

78F 50% RH
Light 12" from tops
No water today. Still got water weight to pots. Tomorrow probably


Not a lot happening today. Leaves are starting to turn back toward the light and I see secondary growth beginning on the side branches but it is too small to get a good pic of it with my POS cam. 

This coming week should be interesting. When the side shoots come up I will top them and force even more branching. I may try to clone the topping I take for fun and practice. 

Now back to football ....


----------



## BLUNTED4REAL (Dec 21, 2008)

how tall are your plants right now? there looking great by the way


----------



## doogleef (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Blunted. The girls were almost 6" tall when I tied them down. They are about 4-5" now.


----------



## Grade (Dec 21, 2008)

lookin great dl, just started a white berry amongst others (check my sig if interested) scrib'd! wanna see how yours do...
Grade


----------



## doogleef (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Grade. I will watch your grow as well. 

Formal update in awhile ....


----------



## doogleef (Dec 22, 2008)

OK. So in Doogleef land awhile means many hours 

81F 48% RH
Watered with PH'd tap water today
Light - 10-12" from tops. 

These are some truly amazing plants. In 2 days since I LST'd them all 3 tops have turned back to the light and put on new node starts. I am also seeing side growth for the first time  Hopefully I get enough that I can feel safe taking off the damaged stuff. It just looks bad 

When I took a reading from the runoff I was suprrised to see that all readings were low. DP was about 520 and the WB were ~350. If I had seen that coming I would have fed them today. As I look at the pics I just took a few minutes ago they look a little N deff again. Hungry girls! I knew this would be a trial and error process. Not only am I a newb but every strain is different and there is not a lot of grow data on WB. I will feed them at the next watering and with every water until the PPM of runoff gets too high. I will be comfy up to about 1250-1300 @ .5

PICS!

Group Shot!







DP






WB1







WB2


----------



## doogleef (Dec 22, 2008)

I just ran the #'s on the FF Grow Big I have on the Cannastats nutient profile tools and came up with the following at 15ml/g (3 times current strength):

N - 228
P - 66
K - 126
Mg - 23

Targets for this stage are:
N - 200-250
P - 60-80
K - 150-200
Mg - 50-60

Details on this calculator can be found here: http://www.angelfire.com/cantina/fourtwenty/ -- PH is the guy who runs this site. He is Lucas' ( of the famed "Lucas Formula") mentor. There is a TON of useful info there.

Anyway back on point. As Ripz pointed out to me a few posts ago I will see a MG deff first according to my nute profile. I have only given 5ml/gal to this point and the profile above is 3 times that. I will likely go with a 10ml/gal dose next time + epsom for a MG boost. Then bump up to the full enchilada after that. The Bottle instuctions are for 15ml/gal on every 3rd feeding. That sounds about right to me.


----------



## Stoney Jake (Dec 22, 2008)

wow thats a great sight man. thanks


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 23, 2008)

Sup, doog. My bad. Haven't checked in for quite some time. I would go straight to the whole enchilada ASAP on those ladies. They look really hungry. Worst case scenario is you overdo it and the leaves that are already phucked up will get more phucked up. They will die either way. So my two cents is go for the 15ml and keep an eye on those lower leaves. If you start to see reddish brown shiny spots then just flush it with plain water. -/\/\ared


----------



## doogleef (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Mared! Good to see you. Thanks for the advice. I may just do that. I watered yesterday but if they look bad when the lights come on they are getting fed. 

Lights on in about an hour.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 23, 2008)

80F 46% RH
Light 10-12" from tops
Fed today 15ml/gal + 5ml/gal Epsom = 1650PPM @ .5

Fed with real hot nute solution today. They were hungry so cross your fingers . 
I had to return another F'n fan today That one lasted less than a week.  I got a regular box fan that should last this time. It is a bit big for the space but it is so close to the edge that it does not move too much air. 

I'm seeing good side growth on WB2 and DP. WB2 may wind up being my WB mom. She was slower to start but is bigger and healthier now. I moved a few leaves around to make sure the sides of the stems are getting direct light. 

DP







WB1






WB2


----------



## doogleef (Dec 24, 2008)

80F 59% RH
No water today - Only 1 day since feed and soil is pretty dry 2 -3" down but I will wait until tomorrow to water. Will give feed with every watering from now until the plants tell me to stop or run-off gets to high PPM


Not a lot going on again today. Just waiting for side branching to fill in. 

Happy Holiday Everyone!

Pics tomorrow!


----------



## doogleef (Dec 24, 2008)

80F 51%
Nute strength ~450PPM (daily use bottle strength)

Pots were very dry tonight so I gave them each about 100ml of water. I think I was letting them get to dry. I was too shy to water after the overwater incident and waited too long to give regular nutes. They were really hungry. I hit them hard 2 days ago (1650PPM @ .5 ) and the runoff tonight after giving regular strength was:

DP - 1100
WB1 - 850
WB2 - 795

So they took up a bunch of nutrients. . 

There is a little sign of burn on the edges of the already damages leaves but I am not swetting that. I plan on chopping off those leaves soon  anyway to make room for the new sidw growth. While I was handeling the girls watering I adjusted the LST on them pulling it over a little more to guarantee good light. 

WB2's side growth looks good. I hope the other 2 catch up. DP's side growth has started but is slower and WB1 is still convinced it needs to grow only from the top  Hopefully the new LST will change its mind. On the plus side if I FIMd the tops of her and went to flower I would have at least 8 stalks.  To bad I won't have room to flower her once the floopd table is up. 

Updated pics later today ... Promise.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 25, 2008)

DP







WB1







WB2


----------



## doogleef (Dec 26, 2008)

80F 40% RH
Fed again today. 10ml/gal ~ 850PPM

I made a change today that will hopefully keep the top few inches of my soil from drying out so quickly. I put a layer of Hygromite on the top of the pots and that seems to be helping already. Before, the top couple of inches of soil would be bone dry in hours (Low Humidity even with humidifier). Now I can see in the spaces between the rocks that the soil is holding water much better.  I trimmed off more damaged grow today as well. They look happy at the moment. Hopefully they gove me some clonable growth in a couple of weeks. They should be old enough to start showing preflowers 

Pics for the day 

DP - Should have spun her around and took a shot up her skirt to see the new side growth. Not much yet but I will take what I can get. 






WB1 - Hopefully she starts forcing branching. 







WB2 - THe Belle of the Ball at the moment .


----------



## doogleef (Dec 27, 2008)

Day 31
79F 40% RH. 

I turned up the humidifier again today. That box fan I installed really moves around the air and it keeps the RH lower than before. It is almost full blast. I have to fill it twice a day  . Pain in the arse. 

On the plus side, the top soil is holding a little moisture  Side growth on WB2 is growing really well. The other 2 are growing but mostly still just the tops. Have a good one everybody!


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 27, 2008)

Just comparing your pics from the 25th to today I can tell the improvement from the higher feed. They should be back to 100% in no time.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the words of encouragement, Mared. I appreciate it. I was getting a little discouraged. I've lost too many lower leaves that would have made good clones later on  . 

They are still not showing any signs of preflower so I think I have about 2 weeks to get enough veg growth before it is time to clone and start up my dro table ( and a whole new set of issues  ) It is not optimal, obviously, but I did not plan to force these into flower early anyway.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 28, 2008)

74-82F 30-55% RH
Plants are 4-6" tall 
Light 10-12" from tops
Feed - ~800PPM GrowBig + .25tsp/gal Epsom

Run-off:

WB1 - 1120PPM
WB2 - 1220PPM
DP - 1450PPM -  Too high

I flushed DP and then gave it the 800PPM solution.

PH run-off is about 6 - 6.2

All 3 girls are growing at the tops and have fully recovered from the LST. WB2 still has the best side growth but all 3 are growing daily now. 

WB1







WB2







DP







Any and all comments are always welcome


----------



## doogleef (Dec 29, 2008)

79F 50% RH
Light - 16-18"
No water today. Probably tomorrow. 

I moved the light up to promote some stretch in my WBs. They are putting on side growth now and are very tight spaced. Let them stretch about a week and I should have some clonable sprouts 

Good growth each day now.  I have turned the corner. I made several early mistakes that have cost me but everyone does  . In retro I should have done more research on soil before I started. I put the cart before the horse by doing a ton of hydro research and little about soil. If I had a good mix I would not have to be feeding these girsls at all at this point. FFOF is good soil but I was watering enought that I had flushed the nutes from the 6" pots and did not replenish in time causing a deff that I took as overwatering. 

I will probably be trasplanting to bigger pots soon. AS large as I can get and still fit in the Rubbermaid tub that will eventually my the MOM home. 

I see the begingin of a MG deff on the DP. It is amazing how much MG these ladies take up! I'm surprised there is not more of it in commercial ferts. 

Pics in awhile ....


----------



## BLUNTED4REAL (Dec 29, 2008)

im also using faox farms ocean forest, i just put 4 clones into it a few days ago and have only given them straight water, howd you like the soil? any suggestions or advice?


----------



## doogleef (Dec 29, 2008)

DP







WB1







WB2


----------



## doogleef (Dec 29, 2008)

BLUNTED4REAL said:


> im also using faox farms ocean forest, i just put 4 clones into it a few days ago and have only given them straight water, howd you like the soil? any suggestions or advice?


Hi Blunted. FFOF is good stuff. I made a couple of mistakes with it. Don't overwater. On the pther hand, make sure you don't have too much drainage. I would mix it with 20% chunky perlite, some dolimite lime, and pack it tight in the pots. IT should have enough nutes for the first several weeks of growth if you do not flush all of them out overwatering the plant.


----------



## BLUNTED4REAL (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks for the advice


----------



## Stoney Jake (Dec 30, 2008)

doogleef said:


> I will probably be trasplanting to bigger pots soon. AS large as I can get and still fit in the Rubbermaid tub that will eventually my the MOM home.



Get some 2 or 3 gallon grow bags, they doubled the amount of plants I can fit in my closet and only cost about $3.50 for a bag of 10. I got a bunch of those trays for the domes and can fit 3 in each. So i can fit 6 plants under my 2ft flouro lights in my veggy closet and 9 in my flowering closet (400w hps)
My local hydro store will just give them to me if I ask lol


----------



## doogleef (Dec 30, 2008)

Temps - 74-83F
RH - 38-65%
Feed -760PPM
Light - 14-16"

Runoff #'s

DP - 1120
WB1 - 960
WB2 - 940

The last of the damaged leaves have been trimmed. Any leaves remaining that are discolored are regaining there pretty green color day by day. 

The WB are pretty hungry. They are eating more than I am feeding at the moment as the runoff is going down with the same feed. Time to bump them up again .... 

DP is not eating as much. Kind of a pain in the ass. Delicate little bitch. I don't want to mix special feed for her but I will if I must. Pics today are taken under white light for good color.


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 30, 2008)

Stoney Jake said:


> Get some 2 or 3 gallon grow bags, they doubled the amount of plants I can fit in my closet and only cost about $3.50 for a bag of 10. I got a bunch of those trays for the domes and can fit 3 in each. So i can fit 6 plants under my 2ft flouro lights in my veggy closet and 9 in my flowering closet (400w hps)
> My local hydro store will just give them to me if I ask lol


Right on. I'm a grow bag user myself. They work just like pots... only cheaper


----------



## doogleef (Dec 30, 2008)

DP












WB2












WB1


----------



## doogleef (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I already have lots of garden pots of various sizes that I will likely use but I've heard from several reliable sources that as long as you pack the soil pretty good they do very well


----------



## doogleef (Dec 31, 2008)

Day 33

IT'S A GIRL!!!!  I have female preflowers on WB2 and the DP. There may be some on WB1 as well but they are really small. They were all fem seeds but it is still really nice to see. I will wait a week and confirm but I'm pretty certain 

79F 55% RH
Watered yesterday so nothing today. DP is not nearly as thirsty as the WB are. I will likely not give water to DP tomorrow as she still has plenty of water weight. WB will get a bumped up feed (15ml/gal + epsom) tomorrow....

PICS!


----------



## doogleef (Dec 31, 2008)

Preflower PIC!!!


----------



## Stoney Jake (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats always nice to see. Gunna be smokin those ladies in no time


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 1, 2009)

Finally, huh??? I know your excited..


----------



## doogleef (Jan 1, 2009)

Day 34

3 for 3 Girls 

71-82F 38-62% RH
Fed with 1000PPM GrowBig today. No Epsom this time.

Runoff: 

Wb1 - 1260
WB2 - 1240
DP - 1120

These are right where I want it  More good growth today. There is a little burn on the previously damaged leaves but I am not concerned as they are rapidly being replaced by new side growth. Camera batteries are dead. Off to get more. Pics in awhile...


----------



## doogleef (Jan 1, 2009)

WB2






WB1







DP


----------



## doogleef (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Stoney and Up2 - Thanks for stopping in. I am very pleased to now have 3 girls confirmed.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 2, 2009)

Keep it up bro! They looking healthy!!!!


----------



## doogleef (Jan 2, 2009)

Day 35 

80F 50% RH

WOW. I have lots of new side growth. 4 or 5 new shoots on each plant! The new shoots are growing with a staggered pattern rather than paired leaf sets. Further evidence of the maturity of my ladies.






There is some very minor burn on just a couple of tips so I will give straight water tomorrow and go on a feed water feed schedule after that. Flush if I get near the 1500 PPM mark. 

Pics are of the new side growth today. 

WB1








WB2






DP


----------



## doogleef (Jan 3, 2009)

Day 36

81F 50% RH
Gave plain water + epsom today. 

When the lights came on today WB2 was droopy from lack of water. After only 2 days! That was my queue to transplant. They are all now in 3-qt, 8" pots from the 6" they were in before. These will be perm homes for moms. All 3 had good root balls with no signs of discoloring. The new pots have a lip on the top so I took the opportunity to LST again. It took awhile but my side growth is very good now and with the LST to the tops that will only get better. I took a couple pics but they are total crap. I will see if I can get better ones here in a few.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 3, 2009)

Group






Wb2







WB1







DP


----------



## doogleef (Jan 4, 2009)

*Day 37* 
80F 55%RH
No water today. Feed tomorrow. 

The girls LOVE thier new homes. All 3 have turned from the LST and have put on more shoots






I want to take clones in about a week. I think I will have enough material by then. 

DP








WB1











WB2


----------



## Grade (Jan 5, 2009)

lookin good mayne!!



seemed to have loved that transplant.... you finding the wb tricky to water? got some going at the moment seems really sensitive to overwatering... what you think??
Grade


----------



## doogleef (Jan 5, 2009)

Actually of the 2 strains I have going the WB is by far the toughest and least sensitive to changes. The Durban Poison I am growing is the picky little whore. What I can say is that these WB use LOTS of MG. Most strains do but I am having a hard time giving them enough MG to keep the leaves from yellowing in the margins. I am afraid I will burn them with Epsom if I give it what they seem to want. LOL


----------



## doogleef (Jan 5, 2009)

Day 37
79F 55%RH
Fed with 800PPM

Runoff was about 1450 for WB and 1150 for DP. Pretty high. If I see any signs of burn I will flush. Next 2 watering cycles will be PH'd water. Pics tomorrow....


----------



## Grade (Jan 5, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Actually of the 2 strains I have going the WB is by far the toughest and least sensitive to changes. The Durban Poison I am growing is the picky little whore. What I can say is that these WB use LOTS of MG. Most strains do but I am having a hard time giving them enough MG to keep the leaves from yellowing in the margins. I am afraid I will burn them with Epsom if I give it what they seem to want. LOL


cheers mate good to know ive just given my WB seedling its first dose of nutes, in soil so its gonna be a couple of days before i notice anything but your journal will be very helpful for me! keep up the good work pal 
Grade


----------



## mared juwan (Jan 5, 2009)

How long until you flower, doog? It gets so much easier in flower. No more worry about N burn because flower nutes are very low N.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 6, 2009)

get some cal-mag



doogleef said:


> Actually of the 2 strains I have going the WB is by far the toughest and least sensitive to changes. The Durban Poison I am growing is the picky little whore. What I can say is that these WB use LOTS of MG. Most strains do but I am having a hard time giving them enough MG to keep the leaves from yellowing in the margins. I am afraid I will burn them with Epsom if I give it what they seem to want. LOL


----------



## doogleef (Jan 6, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> How long until you flower, doog? It gets so much easier in flower. No more worry about N burn because flower nutes are very low N.


Hi Mared,

These are moms. I plan on taking clones in the next week. Once the clones have roots they go straight to flower. When I reach that point the moms will move to a new CFL powered veg box. I hope I have enough cuttings to fill my tray. If not I will do a 4 week cycle adding clones and taking a harvest once a month. These WB are supposed to finish is 50 days 




> uptosumpn get some cal-mag


I am using tap water so the cal is not a problem. Just the Mg. and Epsom salt is cheap. I'm sure I would need cal-mag for the WB if I was using RO. 



> cheers mate good to know ive just given my WB seedling its first dose of nutes, in soil so its gonna be a couple of days before i notice anything but your journal will be very helpful for me! keep up the good work pal
> Grade


Thanks,Grade. That's nice to hear. I'm glad that my efforts here will be put to good use.


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 6, 2009)

u might have been able to use 4-6 w.b in that cab, im thinking of somethin similar with 4-6 whiteberry


----------



## mared juwan (Jan 6, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Hi Mared,
> 
> These are moms. I plan on taking clones in the next week. Once the clones have roots they go straight to flower. When I reach that point the moms will move to a new CFL powered veg box. I hope I have enough cuttings to fill my tray. If not I will do a 4 week cycle adding clones and taking a harvest once a month. These WB are supposed to finish is 50 days



Very smart. I admire your patience.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 6, 2009)

I am tempted to flip the switch to 12/12 but if I stick to the plan I have it will only add 2 weeks to my schedule and it will mean perpetual harvests and freedom from street prices for meds.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 6, 2009)

Day 38
79F 55% RH
No water today. 


No burns on WB1 or 2!  They look very good. I still have 2 leaves on WB1 that just aren't happy. They were stressed by early mistakes and may have to be sacrificed to the pot gods DP has some very minor tip burn but I am not concerned as they get a fresh drink of ph'd water tomorrow. 

Before I clone I need some rooting gel. I will get this in the next couple days. 

Before I flower I need:
Flower nutes - FloraNovaBloom - GH
Inline fan -4"
Carbon Filter

I have my eye on a 4" filter and fan combo on Ebay from a good dealer. I need more ventilation if I am going to remove the humidifier and allow the RH to dip to around 20 at times. That will mean temps in the high 80s with the current setup. I figure I may as well get a filter while I'm at it. The dryer sheets I am using now work good but I hear these berries are very dank in bloom. 

Pics in a few.... Camera battery is charging.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 7, 2009)

Day 39

Just a quick little note to let everyone know all is well. Been a long day of work. I took the LST ties of the girls now that I have good branching I want them to stretch a little more for long clones. Was planning on watering today but the plants looked so happy that I left them alone.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 8, 2009)

Day 40

78F 72%RH
Watered with 6.5PH water today. 

Runoff:

WB2 - 800
DP - 750
WB1 - 775



They are happy. The leaves are flat as pancakes and a pretty green. 

I plan on taking my first sets of clones this weekend. Moms will be 6 weeks old.  They grow up so fast .... 

They are around a foot tall with lots of branching. I plan on taking the tops and the thickest stemmed side growth I have. I hope to get 20 clones. That way I can take the ones with the best roots after 10 days. I only have 17 open spaces for my SOG. 

Uploading PICS!!!


----------



## doogleef (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Grade (Jan 8, 2009)

wow they look so much nicer than the last set of pics... lovin the fat leaves.. so when did you start feeding these bad boys im on 18 days and as you said on my white berry the leaf margins are yelowing.,.. would you reccomend a foliar feed of mg? (sorry for jumpin in on you thread)
Grade


----------



## doogleef (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Grade! No worries on the thread-jump. Just peeped your journal and, yeah, those girls are hungry already. You can foliar feed if you want but I would just give them a shot of your grow nutes via the roots. The sooner the better. They go downhill quick after you reach a certain point. 

If you want to post the actual % content from the back of your bottle I will run it through the nute calculator and see how much Mg it has.

Good Luck! Be safe.


----------



## Grade (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks mate,

bio grow(the veg nute i will be using) has NPK of 8-2-6

According to the manufacturer:
Bio-Grow smells very sweet owing to its content of natural sugars which also provide an
ideal interrelationship with the bacteria in the soil mixtureit contains 70 trace elements and
vitamins B1, B2, C, and E.
Bio-Grow minimum GUARANTEED MINIMUM ANALYSIS
Total Nitrogen (N)1.8%
0.9% Ammoniacal Nitrogen
0.9% Nitrate Nitrogen
Available Phosphate (P2O5).0.1%
Soluble Potash (K2O)6.6%

i also use bio heaven 
Bio Heaven is a specially formulated Plant Energy booster which contains carefully selected biological stimulants, such as amino-acids. Amino-acids are the basic building blocks for the proteins and enzymes, which are essential to the structure and the metabolism of plants.
As a result, Bio Heaven enhances utilization and translocation of nutrients in fertilizer blends & foliars and boosts up the anti-oxidant system of the plant, rids the plant of toxins built up during periods of stress, repairs chlorophyll and restimulates the plant.


i got this of the website as im at work but it doesn't seem to contain any MG at all!! what would you reccomend? cheers again mate +rep
Grade


----------



## doogleef (Jan 8, 2009)

Grade said:


> thanks mate,
> 
> bio grow(the veg nute i will be using) has NPK of 8-2-6
> 
> ...


Not a lot of N in that either. It is heavy on K. 

Here is the targets for veg:

*NPK

200-60-150

(Source: http://www.angelfire.com/cantina/fourtwenty/articles/profiles.htm)
* 
Your numbers at 15ml/gal: 72 2 217

Honestly man that is not very good weed juice. Maybe the other piece you have compliments it and makes it better but to get enough N for good veg you will be burning it with K. 

Get some GH 3-part ( just the bloom and micro) or some flora nova bloom. These are great multi-purpose nutes and they can be used at all stages. The Flora Nova Grow is good stuff too but if you can only get 1 get the FloraNova Bllom. For great details on this feeding practice Google "Ask Lucas" and check out the threads he posted on ICMag. FNB is usually about $20-25 a quart but it is concentrated and will last quite a while.


----------



## Grade (Jan 8, 2009)

wow thanks mayne, ill have a look into that..


----------



## doogleef (Jan 9, 2009)

Day 41

80F 70%RH

I plan on going to the dro store tomorrow for some rooting compound and veg nutes along with some tubing for my flood table. I will do before and after shots of moms when I take my cuttings. For now ..... sleep.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 10, 2009)

CLONES!!!!

I took 14 clones today and I will take a few more tomorrow. I was not able to get any rooting hormone for my 1/2 and 1/2 test. I had just planned on cutting 8 or 9 but once I got started they just kept coming


----------



## Everglow (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice group of clones man! It will be wonderful if even half of those grow into strong girls!


----------



## Grade (Jan 11, 2009)

how you mothers lookin after the choppin session bro??


----------



## doogleef (Jan 11, 2009)

Everything I took was from the tops so they are just a little shorter.  They are sprouting back already. I will take some pics in a few. I planned on taking pics before and after but I got into the process and forgot.


----------



## kellie420 (Jan 11, 2009)

cant wait to see how your clones turn out


----------



## doogleef (Jan 11, 2009)

kellie420 said:


> cant wait to see how your clones turn out


Lost 1 today . It was not tight enough in the rockwool and dried up. Still have 13 standing tall. The DP clones are sickly looking but they may turn out ok.

Day 43

81F 60%RH

13-14 clones alive and well so far. I am keeping them damp by dipping the corner in Phd water every 12 hours. So far so good. Moms are coming back already. I fed them with 850PPM Growbig tonight. They were looking a little hungry. Dro stores were closed by the time I got my happy ass up today so maybe tomorrow 

PICS!


----------



## doogleef (Jan 11, 2009)

Everglow said:


> Nice group of clones man! It will be wonderful if even half of those grow into strong girls!


Thanks for stopping in. Everglow! I agree. I will be happy with 50% on this first run. I will take a few more soon. I have room for 17 clones maximum in the flower chamber .


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 12, 2009)

how u plan on arranging 17 clones in ur box?


----------



## chace76 (Jan 12, 2009)

Are those clones or just fan leaves?


----------



## dindy (Jan 12, 2009)

are those actual clones or just fan leaves...they look like clipping of fan leaves...i dont see the stalk..or maybe im just high


----------



## justatoker (Jan 12, 2009)

lol they do look like fan leaves


----------



## dindy (Jan 12, 2009)

justatoker said:


> lol they do look like fan leaves


lol im sure were just trippin out doog....that wouldnt even make sense lol


----------



## justatoker (Jan 12, 2009)

man I swear those look like fan leaves lol.. But wtf do I know, I dont even grow lol.


----------



## dindy (Jan 12, 2009)

justatoker said:


> man I swear those look like fan leaves lol.. But wtf do I know, I dont even grow lol.


doog....i think you might of read how to tae clones wrong...i hope this isnt true....cause if it is...youve butchered your plants!!!


----------



## mared juwan (Jan 12, 2009)

LOL I thought the same thing when I saw the pics yesterday but just thought I was super bonked out. Are you playing tricks on us, doog?


----------



## dindy (Jan 12, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> LOL I thought the same thing when I saw the pics yesterday but just thought I was super bonked out. Are you playing tricks on us, doog?


he he he...i hope so


----------



## doogleef (Jan 12, 2009)

They are just really short??  Yes most of those were top fans. What a newb .......

I had 1 "clone" that was a top and on the plus side I actually took off very little on the first pass. Was basically the equivalent of a 1-2" topping. Check out my second attempt


----------



## doogleef (Jan 12, 2009)

WB2 Before cutting:







1st cutting







Cut bottom at 45 degree angle and scored up the stem a little. Then - In the cube!







Wb2 after 8 clones taken







WB1 Before







After 3 clones. (Had 1 already making 4 from this mom)







I tool 2 DP clones as well but did not get pics.

CLONES!!! (For Real this time)


----------



## justatoker (Jan 13, 2009)

omg.. I told ya they were fan leaves lol


----------



## kellie420 (Jan 13, 2009)

nice lookin clones mann


----------



## doogleef (Jan 13, 2009)

justatoker said:


> omg.. I told ya they were fan leaves lol


----------



## mared juwan (Jan 13, 2009)

Doog, that is too funny. The second attempt looks spot on, though. Just like I do them. But I cut my leaves in half like you did the first time. I've done it both ways, with the cut leaves they just seem to keep their green color better. Bigger leaves will go yellow quicker.


----------



## kellie420 (Jan 13, 2009)

looking nice man how long you veggin?


----------



## doogleef (Jan 13, 2009)

I will veg just long enough to see new growth on the clones then off to flower they go :jump:


----------



## kellie420 (Jan 13, 2009)

nice man, are you veggin them to a certain height? or just til some height comes in?


----------



## doogleef (Jan 13, 2009)

Just until some growth starts. I have a few clones that are taller (4-5") than the others (2-3") Hopefully they wind up a pretty even canopy in flower. I will supercrop or tie down any runners that get too tall. 

I have room for 17 clones if I pack them at about 4/sq ft. I will likely wind up with about 12 on the first run. I do not want to overcrowd them. I have very low humidity so mold is not much of a concern so we will see.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 14, 2009)

Go away, Troll. Ignored for you!

Sorry everyone. Had to ignore a guy when he tried to bring a conflict from another thread in here. Carry on!


----------



## doogleef (Jan 14, 2009)

Day 45

Temps and RH remain stable at 70-82F, 40-60RH.






My clones (for real this time




) are looking good. I am being careful to not overwater them by using a scale. Over about 40Grams wet is too much! I hope to see roots in the next couple days on the one clone from the first pass. She is day 4, The rest are day 2. 

I REALLY need to get my shite together and get the ventilation for the flower or I will be in a pinch. I don't think I can fit the humidifier in with the flood table and without it my current fan will let the temps climb to the low 90s.






Anyway... CLONES!


----------



## doogleef (Jan 15, 2009)

Day 46

Steady as she goes! Just refilled the humidifier and checked the clones. Everyone looks happy! 

Clone close-up







Clones







Moms - Starting to put on lots of new growth. Stress from chop is over.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 15, 2009)

damm, that sucked that you cut fan leaves for clones...(def top 5 newbie fuck-up!) LOL!!..but that's da beauty of growing...dem bicthes will eventually grow back so u could cut more..and at least u didnt panic...IMMA GIVE U +REP FOR GETTING IT RIGHT!!!


----------



## doogleef (Jan 15, 2009)

uptosumpn said:


> damm, that sucked that you cut fan leaves for clones...(def top 5 newbie fuck-up!) LOL!!..but that's da beauty of growing...dem bicthes will eventually grow back so u could cut more..and at least u didnt panic...IMMA GIVE U +REP FOR GETTING IT RIGHT!!!


Thanks! ON the plus side when i did my first cuttings I took only top stuff so in the end all it really cost me was 2 clones (tops) and 2 days. Could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey sorry man its aight.. Hey for being a newbie.. looks f*cking great 

+rep


----------



## doogleef (Jan 15, 2009)

Cool cool, master. No wuckin furries


----------



## dindy (Jan 15, 2009)

lookin doogie...how far along are the berries again???...ill post some poics of mine later check em out...u got your from paradise too right...feminized?...i think mine are about 6 weeks or so...maybe 5 weeks but there thriving since i re potted them...happy toki'n....doog where are you from canada or us?


----------



## doogleef (Jan 15, 2009)

They are almost 7 weeks from seed. Paradise Feminized. I confirmed female preflowers before cloning. I'm in the US, in the wonderfully forward thinking MMJ state of Colorado.


----------



## Stoney Jake (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin great man, Doesnt get much greener and healthier lookin then that
I was watchin a neighbors grow and didnt even know it<<<Colorado


----------



## doogleef (Jan 16, 2009)

Day 47

Moms were looking hungry so they got 1100PPM feeding last night and they are happy again. They are putting on new tops at a very fast pace. I will wind up taking more cuttings that I may not be able to use just to keep them coming for future rounds.

I got my 1st root strike today  One of the Durbans is showing a tap root on the bottom of the cube. The very tips of the clones are begging to lighten, telling me that the plant is using energy to dig roots. 

Pics tomorrow (and hopefully some baby ROOT PORN)

Be safe!


----------



## doogleef (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Stoney! I love being a Mile High!


----------



## kellie420 (Jan 16, 2009)

nice mann, =D you just giving them water?


----------



## doogleef (Jan 16, 2009)

The clones? Yep just a damp RW cube on a heating pad under a CFL. No root hormone use or nutes in the water at all. I may give them about 200PPM solution in the next couple days but I read that N inhibits root grown. 

I was planning on just getting the Flora Nova Bloom, 1 part as it is an exact match to the 2-part Lucas Formula (Micro and Bloom, no Grow required) but if I just got the 2-part I could use the bloom (no N) to give them a little something without fear. Decisions decisions.


----------



## MJG420 (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice Grow man, Hope I can have as much luck as u are having


----------



## doogleef (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm lucky they are still alive!  Thanks for looking in on my grow, MJG

The best advice I can give is RESEARCH RESEARCH RESEARCH. I am very prepared for my DRO table and have been for awhile but I was not as versed on soil growing so I made a few mistakes early that almost cost me big. I kinda put the cart before the horse with the hydro research I did thinking soil was a no-brainer. Oh well, experience is a good teacher too.


----------



## Stoney Jake (Jan 16, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Pics tomorrow (and hopefully some baby ROOT PORN)



Something just sounds wrong about that lol


----------



## MJG420 (Jan 18, 2009)

doogleef said:


> I'm lucky they are still alive!  Thanks for looking in on my grow, MJG
> 
> The best advice I can give is RESEARCH RESEARCH RESEARCH. I am very prepared for my DRO table and have been for awhile but I was not as versed on soil growing so I made a few mistakes early that almost cost me big. I kinda put the cart before the horse with the hydro research I did thinking soil was a no-brainer. Oh well, experience is a good teacher too.



Np man, I should put a journal up for my grow but am weary about anything like that, dunno if I should even be on here at all but WTF right. but yeah research is the best thing u can do, I am constantly learning new things


----------



## doogleef (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Everyone! 

Sorry I have not posted in a couple of days. It has been a busy weekend. Lets see...where to begin:

I went to Dro store and got some nutes and some PH up/down along with the hoses for my table. 

GH FloraNova Bloom - $16
GH PH up and Down - $14
Hoses - $3

MY damn humidifier died on my Friday night. That allowed my grow to hit 90F  It was a blessing in disguise though because the one I got to replace it has its own fan on it the blows cool air kind of like a swamp cooler so it replaces the box fan I was using for circ air 

My moms were showing signs of severe deff and i discovered my soil PH was below 6. I flushed and fed with 1000PPM @ 6.5 and they are looking better now 2 days later. 

I rinsed off all my higromite and I have just enough to fill my pots. I setup my table and ran it with tap water for testing. It fills in about 5 mins. I am toying with the idea of just filling the table with medium because it does not drain all the way. It leaves about 1/4" of water in the bottom. If I do that I will need more medium though. As you may know I have net pots as well so it won't be long before my roots are in the pool anyway. Kinda like a SWC. Decisions Decisions. 

I need to figure that shit out soon because I have 3 clones that have struck bottom with roots. Day 7 on the clones and 3 have roots and all the rest are starting to root because I cannot tug them out of the cube. I think I should get 90-100% 

My clones do have some odd coloring on the shoots. All 3 that have roots showing have it though so I am not too worried. The clones are now getting 100PPM FNG @ ~5.8. 


PICS BABY!

ROOTS!







MOMS - If you look clone you can see the Low PH damage. I will remove those leaves the next time I water. The pics was taken when the temp was a little high. Humidifier went dry. 







CLONES - 3/14 so far. Stems are nice and ridgid. 







Discoloration I mentioned


----------



## doogleef (Jan 20, 2009)

Make that 5 strikes on day 7  All WB so far(WB2 - 3, WB1 - 2. the DP has not hit bottom yet. What I thought was the beginning of a root on day 4 was not.


----------



## mared juwan (Jan 20, 2009)

Good news about the cuttings getting rooted. It took me a couple times to get the setup just right so I could get 100% to pop every time. I would avoid tugging on them like you mentioned though. The baby roots are extremely fragile - even more so than a seed's taproot.


----------



## craigtheripper (Jan 20, 2009)

im on my first grow too.can i post pics on here?
im growing 8 jtr and 1 wizz of ozz 
1.2 by 1.2 by 2.1 grow tent 6oowatthps
clip on fan and carbon fiter
there in week 3 flower know


----------



## Stoney Jake (Jan 20, 2009)

good news about the clones. Thats where its at. One of the clones I had shot up like 4 nodes. Since I dont have room in my veggy area I just put it into flowering. I have seen lots of people do this so I wanted to try it out. The little guy is only about 8" tall.
Sucks about the high temps lately, Its making me kinda nervous about the summer time...I do have central air where Im at now but I plan on moving after this harvest I just started(Aprilish) so Im not sure that will be the case. I guess its good to test the ventilation now before its 90-100 degrees outside


----------



## Wild (Jan 20, 2009)

Cool grow dude, just read it all the way through. I'll be following this one to see how those lovely Whiteberrys do.


----------



## 420 Tokers (Jan 20, 2009)

Why is your table not draining? Have you tried to set the whole table at a slant with the lower part on the side of the drain. This is what we did and it works great.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 21, 2009)

Day 8 for clones. 

I am up to 7 strikes (Still all WB) and the ones that struck first are really going crazy. 



mared juwan said:


> Good news about the cuttings getting rooted. It took me a couple times to get the setup just right so I could get 100% to pop every time. I would avoid tugging on them like you mentioned though. The baby roots are extremely fragile - even more so than a seed's taproot.


Hey, Mared.... What's good buddy? Yea "tug" was prolly the wrong term. A very gentle pull just to make sure it does not come right out. If it does by about day 7 you should start over 



> craigtheripper -- im on my first grow too.can i post pics on here?


Sure man. Drop a photo or 2 if you want. You should probably start a journal though. Lots of helpful stoners around here 


> Stoney Jake -- good news about the clones. Thats where its at. One of the clones I had shot up like 4 nodes. Since I dont have room in my veggy area I just put it into flowering. I have seen lots of people do this so I wanted to try it out. The little guy is only about 8" tall.
> Sucks about the high temps lately, Its making me kinda nervous about the summer time...I do have central air where Im at now but I plan on moving after this harvest I just started(Aprilish) so Im not sure that will be the case. I guess its good to test the ventilation now before its 90-100 degrees outside


Hey Stoney. Yep, Ventilation is job 1 in a grow op. If all else fails a portable AC unit will work in the hot months.



> Wild---- Cool grow dude, just read it all the way through. I'll be following this one to see how those lovely Whiteberrys do.


Cool Wild. Big ups for reading the whole rambling thing. It should get good soon with nuge in the next few weeks  Thansk for the interest in my op. 



> 420 Tokers --- Why is your table not draining? Have you tried to set the whole table at a slant with the lower part on the side of the drain. This is what we did and it works great.


Hi 420. Thanks for the tip. If I put in on an slight incline it does help but it still leaves some water because there are narrow groves in the bottom of the tub I used and the fitting actually set up from the bottom of the tub a few MM. If I had a little more space I would go get a factory table but they do not make one in a size that is efficient in my tent so I made one DIY. 

I will take a few pics and post them shortly.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 22, 2009)

Day 9 for cloness

10/12 WB strikes and 0/2 DP

Fed moms 1000ppm + Epsom today and trimmed of dying leaves from PH issue. The look ok now. Still a little N diff but they are getting better. They have shot up several sprouts each since cutting that are about 6" long. Sweet. Even if I lose all the clones I have that are not rooted yet I am set for my first run. Prolly 3-4 more days and its time for clones to hit the table! 

Clones are getting 250PPM FloraNova Bloom. I LOVE this stuff. IT almost adjusts my PH to under 6 with just 250PPM. Awesome! Holding PH when I am in flower will be easy. 

ROOTS! 







Clones







Wb1







WB2







DP - Getting bushy.


----------



## kellie420 (Jan 22, 2009)

very nice mann =D


----------



## ImhighToo (Jan 22, 2009)

im new to the growing wats the ebb...????


----------



## doogleef (Jan 23, 2009)

ImhighToo said:


> im new to the growing wats the ebb...????


Ebb/Flow is just another term for flood/drain. I can go in to greater detail or find a relevant link if you are still unsure wtf I am talking about.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 23, 2009)

wow.Those pics turned out huge! I'll make the next ones smaller. 

All good today. Finally got a DP to root so I am 11/14. One from each plant is yet to root. Pretty good for my first time


----------



## justatoker (Jan 23, 2009)

My whiteberry never germed.. So f'ing bummed.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 23, 2009)

justatoker said:


> My whiteberry never germed.. So f'ing bummed.


Thats a bummer. I germed 3 and they all popped but only 2 made it. WEre you using single seeds?


----------



## doogleef (Jan 25, 2009)

Day 12 for clones and I have 8-9 ready for the tray. Profuse roots and they are starting to grow in the clone box. Got my timer for the water pump. Time for flower baby! Still don't have my inline fan or carbon filter but soon, I promise. 

Everything goes up today. Pics later.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 25, 2009)

Dude I remember you.... sorry about laughing at those clones.. but looking damn good bro..+rep


----------



## Xan2 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice growth, nice journal also. I can see some pH fluctuation here and there, if your pH in your water don't stay stable you can still try some stronger stuff, some acids can act as pH down...

+rep for this journal.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 26, 2009)

It's official. I'm growing hydro. 

I got lots done today - 

Built new grow-tub home for Moms. 4x1600L CFL. Should give me enough growth to keep my 13-site table filled every 50 days. I will take a few clones tomorrow and will replace anything that is slow growing in the flower chamber with them in a couple weeks. I got 100% success rate on my clones. Once I got the cutting process down every clone I took had good roots. No cloning gel or nutes. Just rockwool, water and a heat mat under a single CFL. F/D table is up and in the tent filled with my clones. Flooding every 3 hours during lights on. Light is about 30" away. I plan on lowering the light 6-12" a day and switching to 12/12 when I got to 12" from tops. I will be on 12/12 in 3 days tops. ::

I am still using the humidifier in my grow until I get my big fan. There is just barely room for it but it all fits. I need to get an extension cord with the 3 receptical end so I can plug in my air pump in the res and I am set. 

Flood/Drain table is running 1000PPM FloraNova Bloom. I LOVE this stuff. 100ml in my 12 gallons of res water made 1000PPM @ .5 and just below 6 on PH. PERFECT!!

Supplies:
2 tubs - $10
Another power strip - $5
Another manual timer - $6

New Mom home:
















Clones in the clonebox before transplant





F/D table empty





Table with ladies on board.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the rep, fellas! I appreciate your interest and support. 

Xan2 - I am hoping that my PH stays more stable with the FNG. The FF Grow Big PH was too low for soil without correction. I realized that a little late but hey, live and learn.


----------



## kellie420 (Jan 26, 2009)

man everything looks so good man, nice and clean, if i knew how to work the plus rep i would lol


----------



## smartsoverambition (Jan 26, 2009)

mos def tuned in


----------



## mared juwan (Jan 26, 2009)

Doog, this is really shaping up into a kickass grow. The time spent growing mothers for clones instead of going straight to flower is going to pay off big. 

Kellie420, how goes it? The new skin for this forum has a glitch. The rep icon doesn't show up. You have to go to your user cp options and change the skin. It seems every skin except this default new one has the rep system working. There's a couple threads about this problem. Seems the new skin messed up the time stamps too.


----------



## trapper (Jan 26, 2009)

hey man get rid of that tent i have the same one by the looks of it,i got to page 22 and all i noticed were the common signs of off gassing by the tent,maybe you changed it but i had no time to finish reading,you will find that if you still have the tent it gets worse over time,looked like mag def and iron,but it was allways the tent if it has a paper in the box made in china take it back.good luck man.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Jan 26, 2009)

great grow...went thru from start to present & am impressed...scribed


----------



## doogleef (Jan 26, 2009)

kellie420 said:


> man everything looks so good man, nice and clean, if i knew how to work the plus rep i would lol


Thanks Kellie... It's been a lot of work to this point but I am on the downhill side of the setup stages so it's all good from here. 



> smartsoverambition mos def tuned in


 Thanks for the interest, smarts. It's just about flower time. 



> mared juwan Doog, this is really shaping up into a kickass grow. The time spent growing mothers for clones instead of going straight to flower is going to pay off big.


Yep yep, MJ. By my count I have less than 60 days to independence from street prices. 



> trapper hey man get rid of that tent i have the same one by the looks of it,i got to page 22 and all i noticed were the common signs of off gassing by the tent,maybe you changed it but i had no time to finish reading,you will find that if you still have the tent it gets worse over time,looked like mag def and iron,but it was allways the tent if it has a paper in the box made in china take it back.good luck man.


Hi trapper. I considered that by my tent is not sealed so any gases that are given off would have to be in VERY high numbers to cause a problem. I researched the offgassing issue and it seemed much more of an issue when using sealed unit with AC and CO2. At any rate I corrected the problem with appropriate nutrition.

Thanks for looking out though, I appreciate it



> Ready2Inhale great grow...went thru from start to present & am impressed...scribed


Thanks for reading, R2I. It's been a long odd road to this point  Good things to come....


----------



## trapper (Jan 26, 2009)

the first 3 months i never had major problems but all my seeds looked like nute problems but i never gave them nutes,then in the 4th month the plants got worse and worse,by the 5th month i could put clones in and they were dead in a week,also the first batch i flowered i got a 3rd of what i got the prevous years with out the tent,but i will say some strains were tougher then some but i too had 2 sides of the tent open i had the 6foot by 6 foot and i still had off gassing,and yours looks to be the exact same,also mine was not as bad when temps were around 70-75 after that it was lights out for them the heat quickly added to release of gas,but like i said my first batch in the tent wasnt to bad but still a 3rd of harvest after that everything was dieing and quick,all i can think of was after i washed the tent after the first one whatever they used to prevent it was gone,i figured they put some shit on to give it a chance or go passed warranty i dont know but all the ones made in china are made at one plant and the ones witth white plastic are ALL KILLERS>


----------



## trapper (Jan 26, 2009)

also the first batch i never flowered in tent just vegged them in tent for a week or two.


----------



## MJG420 (Jan 27, 2009)

Lookin good man I hope mine rebounds quickly and procedes as planned...if not I guess thats ok too as long as she dont die on me


----------



## doogleef (Jan 27, 2009)

Made a couple of adjustments ... I had one side of my tub elevated a little to help draining, well this (obviuosly) gave me an uneven water line and I had a couple on the high side droop from lack of water. I watered them from the top and they came back and the table is flat again. Hopefully there is enough medium in the bottom of the table to keep the standing water soaked up. We will see. I can dial back the watering frequency (currently every 3 hours during 18 hour light cycle). Dropped the light to 14-16". Switching to 12/12 tomorrow.

Pics later .....


----------



## doogleef (Jan 28, 2009)

Pics as promised... I am flipping to 12/12 during the dark cycle tonight.


----------



## MJG420 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Lookin good man!!!! I hope I can get a couple clones off mine here in the next couple days before it starts budding.*


----------



## doogleef (Jan 28, 2009)

I just flipped the switch to 12/12. Now I finally get to count flowering days!


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Jan 28, 2009)

has to feel good switching to 12/12...how long did you veg your white berry mothers when you started taking clones? my white berry is about 4-5" & has been vegging for 30 days from popping soil...i dont know when she will be ready to flower...should i give her another 2 weeks or what?


----------



## doogleef (Jan 28, 2009)

Hell yea, I'm so happy to finally be here. 
I waited until they were showing preflowers. 4-5 weeks is normally when they begin to appear. Once your seedlings have a few nodes of growth I would remove 1 fan leaf from each node in a staircase pattern to promote shoots of new growth. As I learned the hard way you must have at least 2 nodes on any growth you want to clone. Good luck!


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Jan 28, 2009)

please explain the staircase scheme...


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 28, 2009)

looking good..congrats on the succesful cloning snd now, flowering mode!!!!!!!yeah buddy!


----------



## kellie420 (Jan 28, 2009)

i wanna see some fatty BUD mann =D=D BUd porn lmao


----------



## Saint DRo587 (Jan 29, 2009)

doog!! mad props so far on your first grow, i cant wait to see some buds now.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 29, 2009)

Ready2Inhale said:


> please explain the staircase scheme...


Sure ... Your plants grow up adding on 1 set of fan leaves per node for the first few weeks. You can remove 1 leaf from each node alternating sides as you go up. For example you would remove the bottom left leaf, then on the next node up you take the one on the right, and continue to the top. This will force side branching. 

Of course, so will topping them, or several other methods of pruning. If you are going to flower right away then I would FIM them and wait about a week for the new tops to form. 

What lights are you using for Veg? Showing any preflowers yet?

Next time I start from seed for a clone mother I will just top them after about the 4-5 node and let the tops come up from there. My moms have 8" of new growth on 3 or 4 top shoots each in the last 2 weeks after I topped them taking my clones. 



> uptosumpn looking good..congrats on the succesful cloning snd now, flowering mode!!!!!!!yeah buddy!


 Hey up2. Good to see you. Thanks for stopping in. 


> kellie420 i wanna see some fatty BUD mann =D=D BUd porn lmao


 Me 2. lol.  soon .... 



> Saint DRo587 doog!! mad props so far on your first grow, i cant wait to see some buds now.


 Hi Saint Dro. Thanks for the kind words. Friend request accepted. Cheers!


Uploading pics for update now ...


----------



## doogleef (Jan 29, 2009)

Day 1 Flower 

Light - 10" from tops
Flower nuts - 1025ppm - 5.8PH
Moms got PH'd water

Everyone looks happy in the tray today. Made a couple more minor adjustments as I had a couple of clones that got a little dry so I lowered them in their respective pots and gave them a little top feed. I also discovered that the 7 min cycle I was using was not quite filling the table to the overflow so I bumped it up to 10 min. 

My moms are a but stressed from the move to Fluros but the new growth they are putting on is very lush green compared to the older stuff. The daylight spectrum makes a difference. Thinner stems and greener growth so far. I have enough shoots on my mother plants to fill 2 trays of clones. lol. I will do some cutting soon. 

PICS!

Flower table







Moms from above







Side shot


----------



## kellie420 (Jan 29, 2009)

Loookin goood man, mothers look so nice, when you plan to clone again?


----------



## doogleef (Jan 29, 2009)

I could take some clones as soon as tonight but honestly, I don't have room at the moment for more so I will likely take many cuttings that I just toss out. How my existing clones grow will dictate how I proceed after this batch. If they stretch a lot then I will run full trays for 50+ days, If they stay pretty short (I'm hoping) they I will do a 4 plant rotation every 2 weeks. I will also decide if I want to keep both WhiteBerry moms after the first harvest. Only the strong survive!


----------



## doogleef (Jan 30, 2009)

Day 2 Flower

Everything is going well today. No real adjustments made or needed. I am loving this hydro setup. So simple once you get it going. The daily maintenance is nil.


----------



## kellie420 (Jan 30, 2009)

nice man, whats the flower time they say for this strain?


----------



## kellie420 (Jan 30, 2009)

also check out my little AK-48 =D give me some pointers, i hope to clone her sooon =D, and i seen how well you did with your clones so, hope i can do the same lol


----------



## doogleef (Jan 30, 2009)

50 days for the WB. 60 for the Durban. I'll check your journal and drop you a line.


----------



## kellie420 (Jan 30, 2009)

nice, i cant wait for them to start getting big =D


----------



## dindy (Jan 30, 2009)

nice doog...those look healthy...i just cloned 56 white berries....check my journal after today when i update for pics....hopefully they come out...30 are cloning with a hydro method and 26 are in normal rock wool...good luck!!


----------



## Saint DRo587 (Jan 30, 2009)

i cant wait!!! i wanna seee grow grow little mamas haha


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 30, 2009)

looking good


----------



## doogleef (Jan 30, 2009)

Cheers, Dindy. Got 56 from your MOM, huh! Nice! I will peep your journal later tonight ....................

Getting closer every day, St Dro. 

....................

Thanks, Bleezy. Nice youtube updates, man. Keep it up!


----------



## doogleef (Jan 31, 2009)

Day 3 flower

Added back 3 gallons of water to my res today. 

Starting PPM - 1075
After 2.75 gallons - 750
After .25 gallon + 20ml FloraNovaBloom - 1080

Have I mentioned I love this stuff? 
I will continue this addback strategy until the PH gets unstable. If I do it right I should not have to dump my res for the whole flower cycle.


----------



## scragelynugz (Jan 31, 2009)

Subscribed! Great grow bro. I like it a lot - I'm sure you're stoked its timer to flower. SOrry about the fan leave "clones", I'm glad im not the only one who has stoner moments like that....


----------



## doogleef (Jan 31, 2009)

Yea, that was one for the books. Oh well, live and learn. Thanks for stopping in and reading, Scragely. Cheers!


----------



## doogleef (Jan 31, 2009)

Check out the HighTimes write-up on WhiteBerry being a top-10 for 2008...

*WHITE BERRY
*Paradise Seeds
Luc and the Paradise Seeds cannabis crew score pot points time and time again with impeccable and time-tested breeding techniques, resulting in strong crosses that always grow big, chunky buds. Their _indica_-heavy White Berry is no exception, growing into huge, frosty nuggets covered in trichomes and bursting with flavors. The high calyx-to-leaf ratio makes White Berry easy to trim and absolutely wonderful for hash-making. It&#8217;s also a great nighttime smoke, with soothing qualities that can induce a peaceful, easy feeling perfect for sitting on the couch with a bong and some video games. Medicinal patients also highly recommend White Berry for muscle spasms and restless-leg syndrome. 
_Flowering time: seven weeks_


----------



## doogleef (Jan 31, 2009)

This pick is AWESOME

Probably a select pheno but WOW


----------



## scragelynugz (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow - great looking strain - im jealous


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Jan 31, 2009)

nice looking strain man, im opting for the supergirl and blue moonshine myself hoping to be up and running soon


----------



## doogleef (Jan 31, 2009)

Day 4

Starting to show lots of new growth. Inter-node space is good so far! No real maintenance today. One of the smaller WB was droopy at lights on but a couple of ounces of water top feed and it was happy again. It should be fine once the tap root gets down another inch or so. 













Durban in the corner


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Jan 31, 2009)

loving the pics man healthy looking plants

hope mine turn out that good man i will be keeping an eye on your grow man


----------



## doogleef (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi PPP... Thanks for stopping in and the kind words. It should get good in here real soon. 

As I look at the pics I can see a little heat stress. Temps are in the low 80s but apparently too warm. I currently have my humidifier set to turn off when the light does to keep the temps from dropping too far at night to compensate (stretching in flower is more pronounced during the first couple weeks if there is a large drop in night temps, after about 3 weeks I will let the night temps dip back to the 60s.) but I REALLY NEED a better fan.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 31, 2009)

Looking good! And damm that pic of the whiteberry is tasty! Can't wait to see if yours are gonna look like that one! When i do reg. Strains again, (I grpw auto's mostly) i'm def. Gonna get some of these beans...did u also get yours from paridise seeds?? BTW, what are the genetics for whiteberry??


----------



## doogleef (Jan 31, 2009)

Yep, they're from Paraside seeds. Luc is the shit. Genetics are not disclosed but it is a blueberry cross with a hashplant type strain and probably some trainwreck in there for the fast finish. It was originally goint to be called "hashberry" but Paradise renamed it after finding another strain with the name already on the market.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 31, 2009)

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHAT DID A PACK OF FEM'S COST YA? AND WHAT DO YOU EXPECT TO YEILD PER PLANT DRY?


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 1, 2009)

hi doogleaf, my blue moonshine is £40/$60 for 5 and £25/$50 for my supergirl both feminised the supergirl from nirvana and the moonshine from dutch passion, feel like getting the orange bud from dutch passion aswell


----------



## doogleef (Feb 1, 2009)

HI fellas!

They were $50 for 5 fems from attitude-seeds. Came with 5 free powerskunk and a Durban Poison Fem freebies. I see the new 2nd level freebie from attitude is White Widow now ... nice.

I am going with no-veg clones so if I get 10-14grams per plant I will be happy. .5grams per watt (200 grams overall) on my 1st grow would be fine by me.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 1, 2009)

attitude seeds must check it out, i only got 10 free afghani special with my supergirl probably the same with the blue moonshine, i will check the attitude seeds out tho thnx for the tip man


----------



## doogleef (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

Linkage


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 1, 2009)

cheers man


----------



## kellie420 (Feb 1, 2009)

i cant to wait to see your harvest =D


----------



## kellie420 (Feb 1, 2009)

you said it will be your first?


----------



## doogleef (Feb 1, 2009)

Yep. Will be my first of many I hope.


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks....! so 10-14grams per plant? I don't know bro...you may get a lot more...what is the reccomended flower time for whiteberry? if your going no veg then I guess your right but height may be around 2'-3'... 



doogleef said:


> HI fellas!
> 
> They were $50 for 5 fems from attitude-seeds. Came with 5 free powerskunk and a Durban Poison Fem freebies. I see the new 2nd level freebie from attitude is White Widow now ... nice.
> 
> I am going with no-veg clones so if I get 10-14grams per plant I will be happy. .5grams per watt (200 grams overall) on my 1st grow would be fine by me.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 1, 2009)

10-14 is a low-ball figure. I will be happy with that but any more is a bonus.


Just ordered my fan/filter combo. $160 shipped from HTG. Should be here in a few days.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 1, 2009)

hi doogleef, and i would imagine u would get more than 15 grams i would hope so anyway lol


----------



## scragelynugz (Feb 1, 2009)

Definitely so - but I like to make the low estimate too so you arent dissappointed


----------



## doogleef (Feb 1, 2009)

Cheers fellas. I hope you are right.  I can't wait for my new fan. Get my temps to ideal and filter that exhaust. It is starting to stink pretty on the top floor of my pad.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 1, 2009)

im in flats so i got to be real careful with the smell like im going for a carbon filter and an ion air purifier to be safe lol


----------



## doogleef (Feb 3, 2009)

Day 6

84F 40RH
I raised the light today. It was down to 9" above tops. Raised it to 12". Can't wait for my fan so I can get this heat down. The plants are showing a little heat stress but other than that they look good. Lots of pistols coming out. I will post my nute levels in a minute when the pump comes on. 



















Moms thru the fan lol


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 3, 2009)

looking good doogleef! how are u man?


----------



## doogleef (Feb 3, 2009)

Doing better now that my chores are done,  I see you hav a journal up. Woot. I will check it out and follow along. 


Flower solution was 1150PPM @ .5. Added back 2 gallons @ 600PPM. This should bring me to about 1000PPM again. 

Moms are droopy so they just got Ph's water. They are SUPER green now that they are under the veg spectrum CFL. So green that I do not dare feed them or I think they will N burn.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 3, 2009)

lol yes my lights just got mailed today and i ordered and paid a week ago so not happy lol, seeds better be here today im getting annoyed with the damn post lol bloody panda pastic came first and i ordered it 2 days after everything else lol


----------



## kellie420 (Feb 3, 2009)

how are you doogleef, i want to set up something like what you got for your mothers for my clone lol, whats the temp in there and Humidity?


----------



## doogleef (Feb 3, 2009)

Mom box is 80F 30RH. RH is low but nothing I can do about that ATM. Mine is ghetto but effective. I really need to get through this harvest and pick a WB mom. I don't need two and the box is pretty tight quarters right now.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 4, 2009)

Day 7

1050PPM and loving it
Light is 10" from tops
Temps still too high @ 85F. 40RH.  Fan will be here Friday. 

Adjusted water times up a little. My first water cycle was 1 hr after lights on and today the girls were pretty droopy by that time. THey perked right back up with after the first flood. Water now comes on for the first cycle when the lights come on. This moved all my times up 1 hour and allowed me to add an extra cycle that stops 15 mins before lights off. 

All






WB2 clones 






WB1 (3 in next-to-last row over) and Durban Poison (2 in last row)


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 4, 2009)

looking sweet as man keep it up

how u been man?


----------



## scragelynugz (Feb 4, 2009)

looking great bro - keep it up.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 4, 2009)

Cheers fellas! Thanks for the kind words. 

Day 8 

No maintenance today besides filling the humidifier. Will check PPM tomorrow and maybe addback some water but it is fine today 

Will take some pics and upload later.


----------



## MJG420 (Feb 5, 2009)

Lookin good man!!!!! Tryin to get some more goin, I pulled my male the other day. I took a couple clones off him before I pulled it for pratice since I have never done it before and after 4 days they are still growin good, still producin pollen sacs which is what I'm after!!!!


----------



## doogleef (Feb 5, 2009)

Day 8 - part 2

I bumped my light timer putting the humidifier tank in. grrr. That moved my lights off time up 2 hours. Cheap POS only spins 1 way. So i killed the light, fixed the timer, waited 15 for the cooldown and turned it back on. Pain in the ass. I also moved my final water up to 1 hour before lights off as advised. Thanks!

Pics as promised:













Crowded mom box . I need to prune them. Once I know which WhiteBerry mom I am keeping it will be better.


----------



## Stoney Jake (Feb 5, 2009)

Very nice man. Looks awesome. Sucks about the timer
My dog was in my flower room with me and decided to unplug the light..... It was really dark in there so it took me a minute to find and plug everything back in. Then it takes about 10 minutes for the light to warm up... Little bastard lol


----------



## doogleef (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Jake. Good to see you. 

Now I see why people pay the extra $ for real light controllers. lol
Lights on in about an hour.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 5, 2009)

Light controllers?


----------



## doogleef (Feb 6, 2009)

Day 9 

9" plants
Light - 12"
86F 35RH
1100PPM 
Added back some PH'd tap water. Should be good till tomorrow. 
Moved the light up another couple inches to bring the temps down. 

Fan comes in tomorrow.  I will be busy reworking exhaust, pruning the bottom 1/3 of the growth off the girls, adding back whatever is needed to the res to bring it back to full with the right PPM, and maybe taking some clones or at least pruning the moms. Good times.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 6, 2009)

PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> Light controllers?


Like this one ... 

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=46317


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 6, 2009)

do i need one of these? i was just going to get a timer thingy to turn them on and off


----------



## doogleef (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't need it. One would be nice but those are upgrades. a $5 timer will work fine.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 6, 2009)

i read the description and it said it turns off the lights when too hot would that not f up the plants by putting them into shock?

it would be good to have to activate a fan when too hot and one to activate heater when too cold to keep the temp steady


----------



## doogleef (Feb 6, 2009)

It would be better for them to go dark for awhile then to be 100F for very long  They make full controllers that measure temp, turn fans on/off, measure CO2 and turn the tanks on/off. Humidifiers/Dehumdifiers. Cool shit. Expensive though.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 6, 2009)

"expensive" was the key word in me deciding to give it a miss lol


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 6, 2009)

hey doogleaf, those clones are looking fab! But here's a tip, u may wanna cover those rockwool cubes with some mylar pieces or something that reflects the light back..because if you dont, u will notice algae and mold start developing at the base of your girls...and that attracts bugs even more!


----------



## doogleef (Feb 7, 2009)

Day 10

10" plants
Light 10" from tops
76F 50RH 
1050PPM

What a day! I got my fan/filter combo and got it installed. As you can see it made an immediate difference in temp. No more odor either. Beautiful. Kinda loud but I have some ideas on how to quiet it. I have the humidifier still in there for the next couple weeks just to keep the RH up around 40-50. The new temp control should help stop some of the stretch I got going on just in time. 

I lollipopped the girls a few minutes ago. Got before/after pics. Removed everything on the lower 1/3 to 1/2 of the main stem. It is hard to cut of healthy growth.  

Added back 1 gallon 1100PPM to the res. Perfect again. 

I planned on pruning the moms today as well but they were really dry and droopy when I took them out so they are sitting in the bathroom perking up for the watering they just got. I will prune them in a couple hours. They should be back to spry by then. These are some tough plants overall. 

New Filter 







Ventilation







Tops







Before













After


----------



## doogleef (Feb 7, 2009)

uptosumpn said:


> hey doogleaf, those clones are looking fab! But here's a tip, u may wanna cover those rockwool cubes with some mylar pieces or something that reflects the light back..because if you dont, u will notice algae and mold start developing at the base of your girls...and that attracts bugs even more!


Hey Up2,

Thanks for the tip. I plan on adding a bag of Hydroton to the tray to cover the sides of the net pots and prolly the tops of the cubes. My cubes are actually dry on top as my flood level is lower than the bottom of the cube. Good looking out, man!


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 7, 2009)

looking awesome man keep up da good work


----------



## doogleef (Feb 7, 2009)

Cheers PPP

It is a crying shame I do not have room for more clones. I need to prune these moms and I would have about 30.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 7, 2009)

lol i wish i could fit that many in my closet but i think 3 at a push so they all getting plenty light


----------



## doogleef (Feb 7, 2009)

IF you SOG with clones you can go up to 4 per sq. ft. 

Just got done clipping moms. Took off all the growing tips to force more branching and took off a few inches off all the taller shoots on the WBs. WB2 continues to be more prolific in veg and so far her clones are doing better as well. I only really have 1 cutting that was tall and thick from WB1 though so the comparison is not really fair. We will see come harvest in 40 days. 

I may have to veg future clone rounds for about a week as they will be smaller stems grown under CFLs.


----------



## Stoney Jake (Feb 7, 2009)

Too many clones? I could take some of those off your hands neighbor. I would find a loving home for your babies :^P JK
Seems like a good problem to have if any though lol


----------



## MJG420 (Feb 7, 2009)

Damn dude lookin good, can;t wait to get mine going


----------



## doogleef (Feb 7, 2009)

Lights just came on. WOW. The stretch is ongoing but my internode spacing is looking better. tallest plant is almost 12". That's a full doubling of size in 11 days.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 7, 2009)

I need to insulate that fan. That fucker is loud. I can hear it from 2 rooms away if I listen for it. 

Cheers Stoney. We may need to get together one of these days. We are not that far apart. 

MJG - "Do what I do you will get what I get" - Al B Fuct


----------



## doogleef (Feb 8, 2009)

Day 11
1050PPM
12" plants
10" from tops for the light
80F 40RH

Very little to report today. I didn't do anything but fill the humidifier and take these PICS!


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking great man! I see the beginnings of some fat buds!


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 8, 2009)

im sooo dying to get my grow on the go lol i wish i could sleep till next week till i order stuff and then sleep till it arrives lol


----------



## dgs222 (Feb 8, 2009)

hey ...gr8 grow man! ...Ive been watching this grow for a while now

what kind of fan did you get ...I have a similar grow setup, same size, and everything but I'm looking for a fan that's not as loud.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 8, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Looking great man! I see the beginnings of some fat buds!


Sup Mared. Thanks for stopping in. Things are starting to pop around here. 

dgs and ppp, Thanks for following along, fellas. The fan I got was a "grow Bright" 170CFM inline with a filter from HTG. 155$ shipped. They make quieter fans but the real quiet ones are pricey. I think I did as well as I could for the $$ spent.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 8, 2009)

Day 12

Plants 8-13"
Light is 10" above tallest top
79F 45RH

I did not even check PPM today. Just filled the humidifier.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 8, 2009)

some nice wee head sites coming up there man


----------



## kellie420 (Feb 9, 2009)

Look so nice mann, that big ak of mine was a male so i killed it =(


----------



## 619SixFour (Feb 9, 2009)

Lookin good dog, keep up the good work. Up Rep for you.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, guys. Rep+ for all of you.


----------



## MJG420 (Feb 9, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Thanks for the kind words, guys. Rep+ for all of you.



aww thanks doog, just gettin my room goin now! Check out my journal will put pics up tonight after work.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 9, 2009)

thnx for the rep doog man will rep u back asap think i need to spread the rep a bit first


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 9, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Day 11
> 1050PPM
> 12" plants
> 10" from tops for the light
> ...



looking good man im subscribed




PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> im sooo dying to get my grow on the go lol i wish i could sleep till next week till i order stuff and then sleep till it arrives lol



dude my first grow all i did was sleep till my lights came on i think i was on the same schedule of my plants


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 9, 2009)

looking damm good bro...what's the quietest fan out there that u know of?? cost isnt a issue....



doogleef said:


> Sup Mared. Thanks for stopping in. Things are starting to pop around here.
> 
> dgs and ppp, Thanks for following along, fellas. The fan I got was a "grow Bright" 170CFM inline with a filter from HTG. 155$ shipped. They make quieter fans but the real quiet ones are pricey. I think I did as well as I could for the $$ spent.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 10, 2009)

Day 13

14 1/2" plants
Light 8-10" from tallest
1075PPM - tomorrow will be 4 days. Need to addback water + nutes soon. THe fact that my PPM is not climbing means that my plants are eating at the level I am feeding. 


Watered moms. Still no signs that they need fed. 


1-1/2 inches today on the clones. Plants are reaching 3x their original size when I flipped the switch so they should be about done stretching. I hope.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 10, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> looking good man im subscribed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wretched i got a funny feeling im gonna be the same lol, i aint started yet but i keep looking at the seeds and keep imagining what its gonna be like lol im so excited but i still got to wait for my money to clear and for the stuff to be ordered and arrive in the post lol seems like its taking a lifetime lol wish it would hurry the f up lol


----------



## doogleef (Feb 10, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> looking good man im subscribed


Thanks for reading, Wretched. only good shit to come ... 

Up2 - Can makes a quieter fan. They are redilly available online if you wanna go that way. There are lots of manufacturers of these fans. My suggestion would be to ask your local dro guy if you have 1. If not, call around to a couple of places and ask. 

PPP and MJG ... cheers guys. It's nice to know that somebody reads this crap.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 10, 2009)

of course doog man good journal and the plants are looking healthy nice by the way


----------



## MJG420 (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice Doog, I am thinkin I am gonna haveta abandon growin pot for awhile and grow some vegies or somethin till I get rid of my other roommate that is WORTHLESS as hell. Worried that he will go to da fuzz after I tell him to get the fuck out, so instead of takin everything down I will just grow somethin else for awhile. No laws against growin ur own tomatoes, peppers, etc...Atleast that way I wont end up in jail


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 10, 2009)

mjg420 its shit we live in a world where we have to do what we want secretly and around the actions of others, sorry to hear u have an a hole living with u man and if he did snitch on u that would be low as fuck man


----------



## MJG420 (Feb 10, 2009)

PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> mjg420 its shit we live in a world where we have to do what we want secretly and around the actions of others, sorry to hear u have an a hole living with u man and if he did snitch on u that would be low as fuck man



AMEN!!!!! I am goin to start some peppers, giant tomatoes, and cucumbers so I don't havta take down my light and shit. Also that way I can establish the electricity bill without having to worry about it raising suspicion, cause even if it did they couldn't do shit about it. So in the end I think it will work out better this way, just REALLY sux having to either move my shit somewhere else which means I haveta tell someone else about whats goin on or kill the ones I got goin. I dunno if I can do either, having a hard time with this one guys. Any advice or Thoughts?


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 10, 2009)

i wouldnt tell anyone else if u have to kill em its in ur best interests unless ur willing to keeo the guy there till the crop is done and cured then move ur stash and start peppers before u kick him but make sure u gave area real good clean man no leaves or fuck all wipe the whole place down


----------



## doogleef (Feb 10, 2009)

Day 14
16" plants 
Keeping light 10" from tops till they stop
1075PPM
68F-79F 45%RH

Addback - 2 gallons @ 8ml/gal - 1050PPM + 1/2 gallon plain water

Still going up but they are staring to stack pistols so calyxes should be coming on soon. I can see trics forming in mass


----------



## kellie420 (Feb 10, 2009)

looking nice man, you should look at my new ak baby, looks weird i dono why? help me ? lol


----------



## doogleef (Feb 10, 2009)

MJG420 said:


> AMEN!!!!! I am goin to start some peppers, giant tomatoes, and cucumbers so I don't havta take down my light and shit. Also that way I can establish the electricity bill without having to worry about it raising suspicion, cause even if it did they couldn't do shit about it. So in the end I think it will work out better this way, just REALLY sux having to either move my shit somewhere else which means I haveta tell someone else about whats goin on or kill the ones I got goin. I dunno if I can do either, having a hard time with this one guys. Any advice or Thoughts?


Better safe than sorry, MJG.  Sucks man. Sorry to hear about the setback.


----------



## MJG420 (Feb 11, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Better safe than sorry, MJG.  Sucks man. Sorry to hear about the setback.



Just bumps in the road man, on the bright side of things I think I may have somewhere for them to go for the time being untill shit settles down around here. Will know for sure tomm some time, waiting on a call back. if not I guess I will trash em Gonna start my other garden Tomm.


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 11, 2009)

doog where did you get your WB seeds from?


----------



## doogleef (Feb 11, 2009)

My seeds are from attitude. http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

The breeder is Paradise Seeds.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 11, 2009)

hows it goin doog?

they are fairly coming on man


----------



## doogleef (Feb 11, 2009)

Doing good, PPP. I am about to check my PPM to verify now that it has mixed for a few hours. Hopping into chat if ya wanna...


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 11, 2009)

yes gonna get some breakfast first but will be in shortly


----------



## MJG420 (Feb 11, 2009)

ok guys, talk to the person that I was hopin would take my babies for awhile today and they wont do it. I don't blame em tho they do live like a block away from a cop, but we have done it before. So I started my garden today, I have one plant left down there dunno If I can pull it. I put my peppers, tomatoes, and cucumebers in the dirt and will see what happens. says it takes about a week or 2 for the tomatoes and cucumbers and up to 3 for the peppers. now I just gotta devise a plan to hold the vines up off the floor, dunno if the normal stands you would use will work. guess Imma find out soon. Will keep up with your grow tho man, and dream of someday doing the same.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 11, 2009)

sorry to hear about that man


----------



## doogleef (Feb 12, 2009)

Day 15
16" plants
Light: 8-10"
1050PPM

Didn't have to do shit but look at my pretty ladies today. Filled the humidifier like always but that's all folks. Kinda like watchin grass grow


----------



## doogleef (Feb 12, 2009)

Took a few pics just after lights off.


----------



## kellie420 (Feb 12, 2009)

nice man any more height growth?


----------



## doogleef (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Kellie. Wassup man?

Not much vertical growth today. Thank the pot gods. I moved the light up a little anyway as it was down to 6-8" but they were 16 yesterday and just over that today. Much better than the 1-2" per day I was getting. lol


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm usually done with vertical growth by the end of week 3 but it varies a bit by strain. LOL like watching grass grow... but will seem even slower!!!! I swear my first grow took felt like it took a year but it was only three months. Hey, at least now you have what I would call actual bud porn. Can really start to see where those colas are going to be. Exciting!


----------



## kellie420 (Feb 12, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Hey Kellie. Wassup man?
> 
> Not much vertical growth today. Thank the pot gods. I moved the light up a little anyway as it was down to 6-8" but they were 16 yesterday and just over that today. Much better than the 1-2" per day I was getting. lol


nice man, =D I cant wait to see these buds Get Nice and juicy man, i wonder how much you're gonna yield =D will be fun to watch.


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 12, 2009)

I didnt spend a whole lot of time going through the pages but tell me, what are you doing to get the stems so fat? I have a super resinous pheno that I am very happy with and want to basically grow that for the next couple of years. Right now my problem is absolutely no root growth. I could grow these plants in a 32 oz cup. They dont even fill out a 6" square container and the stem is so skinny theres no way your going to get fat buds from those plants. So what are you doing???


----------



## doogleef (Feb 12, 2009)

My moms were under HPS. That is why the stems were so thick to start out. I will prolly have to veg the next batch for a few days cause moms are now under fluros and will not be giving up the same size clones i took before. 

As for the clones themselves, even the smaller ones have nice thick stems and lots of roots at this point. That's an odd side effect of a Pheno but it may be genetic.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 12, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> I'm usually done with vertical growth by the end of week 3 but it varies a bit by strain. LOL like watching grass grow... but will seem even slower!!!! I swear my first grow took felt like it took a year but it was only three months. Hey, at least now you have what I would call actual bud porn. Can really start to see where those colas are going to be. Exciting!


 Mared approved bud porn!! 

Thanks buddy


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 12, 2009)

hi doog hows u today?


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 12, 2009)

What about your soil and aeration?


----------



## doogleef (Feb 12, 2009)

No soil on flower. Flood hydro. Res has small airpump and stone to keep it full of O2


----------



## doogleef (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi PPP, You're up late/early.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 13, 2009)

I must have been really stoned when I took my measurement yesterday because I have 20" plants today. got about 4-6 more inches of room to move the light up and I'm thinking the plants will be ok up to about 6" from the light. I can place my hand on the cooltube but it is pretty warm. Too warm to let the plants touch it. I don't want light bleaching either. Anyway ... formal update in awhile


----------



## kellie420 (Feb 13, 2009)

nice man, =o i wanna see pics man lol


----------



## doogleef (Feb 13, 2009)

Here you go!

Day 16
20" plants (Must have been high measuring yesterday )
Light 8-10"
Didn't check PPM today. Addback tomorrow
Watered moms as they were a little droopy

new PICS

























Moms before watering


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 13, 2009)

Mmmm buds lol


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 13, 2009)

Those latest pics are off the hook! Hell yea, that is officially certified XXX porno LOL. I especially like that first one which you have as your avatar. Those ladies are gonna be frosty!


----------



## Stoney Jake (Feb 13, 2009)

Hell yeah, look at those babies go
Looking mighty frosty for only 16 days


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 13, 2009)

you know that final product can turn out great by the way its starting..
just keep it up man!!!
ive been thinking about purchasing some White Berry seeds and i think im gonna!!!


keep us happy with pix!!!!


----------



## doogleef (Feb 13, 2009)

Day 17
22" plants. Approaching 4X clone height. 
Addback 2 gallon @ 1100PPM
30ml H2O2 35%

***Supplies:
Hydroton - $20
Qt FloraNovaBloom (not out yet but I was there) - $27
GH PH test kit - $6
6"x4" reducer - $12
Qt H2O2 35% - $13
ducting clamps x4 - $10

**Still to get (optional)
PH meter (getting tired of the reagent kits)
Thermostat for the fan to shutoff at low temps

Just about done spending $$ on this thing for this round 

I filled in the rest of the area around my pots with hydroton so I get no air pruned roots. Add H2O2 today. I was happy to find some at the dro store. It has been is short supply due to vendor issues. My exhaust is now nice and secure with proper clamps and a reducer. It was being held together with zip ties. 

More pics coming soon. Need to recharge camera battery.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 14, 2009)

Damn... couple things,

First, so much for my exhaust being secure. It came apart and allowed the 4x6 adapter to squish one of the WB1 clones. Main stem was bent in 2 places.  My adapter had just slid over the output on the fan and I cinched it down with the clamp but apparently not enough. I have it strapped together with wire now no it will not move again. I need a short section of 4" hose and another clap so I can finish this exhaust out. 

I think the plant will be OK. I stood it back up and tied a line around the stem to hold it up. It was already starting to firm up the bent sections of the stem when I closed the tent. 

Second, I had to run out and I missed my window to take good pics. Lights have been off for too long now for me to disturb them 

I'll take some right before lights on in 12 hours... promise. 


*Thanks for the kind words, fellas.* I hope these bitches stop the upward growth soon and start plumping. I have about 8" left to play with before I start supercropping.


----------



## kellie420 (Feb 15, 2009)

man sorry to hear what happen to the clone, but glad to hear it is alright lol, =D well i cant wait to see the pics when lights on lol


----------



## doogleef (Feb 15, 2009)

Day 18
23" plants. 
1075 PPM

Supplies ***
4" ducting and clamp - $12

Got everything good and tight now. I will prolly cut off some of the 6" ducting on that side now as it is too long and saggs without support. Tomorrow. 

The crush victim was looking poor today till I cinched up the line holding it and that brought the stem back inline. Now it looks better. It was always a runt and now it will prolly yield very little but I will let it go and see what happens. 

I will likely trim out the lower 1/3 again tomorrow to force cola growth. 

I am ready for some cola action 

PIcs in about an hour just after lights off. I am spoiled now that I have a few shots without the HPS and the few pics I just took look like shite.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 15, 2009)

damn doog this thread is long as hell. nice btw


----------



## doogleef (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Bugs! Welcome to my humble little op man. new crop of pics uploading now ...


----------



## doogleef (Feb 15, 2009)

Moms







Looking a little stretched...













Baby Buds


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 15, 2009)

i think that bud will grow to fill in the stretch nicely. thats what my white widow does and by the time it gets done i have what appears to be one monster cola. would post pic but dont wanna jack your thread. those are some of the healthiest looking plants ive seen in a long time.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Bugs, means a lot. Feel free to post away in here, man. My thread is your thread. I hope you are right about the filling in. I am 2 and 1/2 weeks into a 7 week cycle.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 15, 2009)

Mmmm sweet sweet buds lmao


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 15, 2009)

some strains start slow and and really pick up in a certain week but im not sure on this strain but the girls are looking mighty good man!!! nice and healthy!

it sucks cuz i cant seem to find to many WB grows to compare.. but ill stay posted man.. getting a grow started and thnking about adding the WB or another strain to my current mix


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 15, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Thanks Bugs, means a lot. Feel free to post away in here, man. My thread is your thread. I hope you are right about the filling in. I am 2 and 1/2 weeks into a 7 week cycle.


 mine look scary until week 6 then i think the underpants gnomes come in and inject them with crystal meth because it gets crazy in a hurry.
 ignore the dates, to lazy to set time/date on camera 


> Wretched420 said:
> 
> 
> > some strains start slow and and really pick up in a certain week but im not sure on this strain but the girls are looking mighty good man!!! nice and healthy!
> ...


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 15, 2009)

oops double accident


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 15, 2009)

> my thoughts exactly
> 
> and is this guy being funny or rude?
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/130886-my-first-grow-updated-daily.html#post2088256
> ...


are you asking me if im being rude im lost?? haha


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> are you asking me if im being rude im lost?? haha


 
no not at all....the ppp guy. i tried to link it but i'm


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 15, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> no not at all....the ppp guy. i tried to link it but i'm



were all a little  sometimes me today especially!!!

stay high


----------



## doogleef (Feb 15, 2009)

All good. PPP was being funny. 

Thanks for the pics, Bugs. I hope this strain kicks it gear pretty soon. If it does not produce enough in this setup I will try a different strain. I will probably do at least 1 more run with the WB even if it does poorly this time. I had some early issues with temp that may stunt them.


----------



## MJG420 (Feb 15, 2009)

NICE DOOG!!!!! I was in my room the other day and was lookin at the boxes for my HID bulbs picked em up and relized I had my HPS in not my MH. I felt like a dumbass, shouldn't cause any probs tho as I ahd it on 24/7. Both The Cucumbers and Tomatoes are up now, only a few tomatoes they just started today. I need to take some pics but its hard with the mylar bein to damn reflective. LOL not that I'm bitchin. MY other baby is workin on it's 2nd set of leaves and only about a week old


----------



## Stoney Jake (Feb 16, 2009)

I set my camera to "out door/ snow" I turn the flash on and I have an light setting on my camera gives me some pretty good shots even under the HPS

Lookin great doog. I really like the strain so far and been thinkin about giving it a go. I hope it fills in nice for you bro


----------



## MJG420 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Doog and everyone else I finally put pics up in my journal!!!! check em out


----------



## doogleef (Feb 16, 2009)

Day 20

24" plants
1075PPM
addback and water moms tomorrow

Lollipop day. Last pruning. Will take b4 and after pics. I will be taking off the bottom 1/3 again. Will be gentler then last time. I will be drying what I take off this time as there will be mini-buds in it and some frost on the leaves. Smokable. 

Pics

Moms last night just after watering. 






Buds this morning


----------



## doogleef (Feb 17, 2009)

My Valentine's day present should be here by thurs.  New Hanna combo (TDS & PH) meter. 

Lollipop pics. I was not very severe this time. Took bottom 1/4

Side high view







Before











After - Keep in mind this is only the bottom 4-6" of 18-24" plants


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 17, 2009)

Haha, I have that identical hanna meter. Can't beat it for the price. Been working flawlessly for over 9 months for me. 

I've decided to give the doogstyle grow a shot. I'm growing the shortest plants possible in search of the single cola effect. Got two Roadkill that are at ten days flower and only 14 inches tall with no branches. Look a lot like yours.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 17, 2009)

SOG is the way to go my friend. No veg clones packed in tight. Once you get a good strain dialed in you can produce pounds in little space over a short time. It does work better with a single strain crop for a nice even canopy but what doesn't 

Got yer new journal up yet, bro?


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea man, I wish I could just run 100 clones of the same strain in 500mL pots but I get so tired of the same strains all the time. I'm shooting for maximum variety. That's partly the reason for my tiny plants. I just want a sample to see how many of each strain I should grow. I'm actually trying this no veg time thing with three strains but the Roadkill is the only one that looks like yours with no branches. The other two look like regular plants just super short.

And no new journal yet. I should get on that I guess.


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 17, 2009)

doogleef said:


> SOG is the way to go my friend. No veg clones packed in tight. Once you get a good strain dialed in you can produce pounds in little space over a short time. It does work better with a single strain crop for a nice even canopy but what doesn't
> 
> Got yer new journal up yet, bro?


hell yes brotha!!!
looking great man ..i need to get my moms going then ill have tons of clones to SOG just a matter of time now!!


----------



## doogleef (Feb 17, 2009)

Day 21
78-80F Lights on / 70-75 Lights off
Addback 3 gallons - 1050PPM + 60ml H2O2
25" plants
Light is about on the top floor. 8" from plants. 

I will check PPM again in awhile after it is well mixed. Should be in the 1050-1150 range. Water moms later this evening with just PH'd water. They are still deep green and need no more feed yet. 1 more week till I change my fan to run 24/7 and cool it off at night. 

More late-night pics coming in a few hours 


Wretched - Fire it up, bro! I have WAY more clones than i really need right now. lol
I will be taking 20 clones this next time with only 13-15 spaces available. I can easily get that off of 2 moms even under CFL. Right now I have 3 because I can't make up my mind


----------



## doogleef (Feb 18, 2009)

PICS!


----------



## victozap (Feb 18, 2009)

Those buds already look sweet. Keep up the good work.

What are the parents of White Berry?


----------



## ceerock (Feb 18, 2009)

doogleef said:


> PICS!


Nice job.... Im suscribed dude.... I just got my one white berry seed yesterday im gonna start to germ tonight....


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 18, 2009)

Heres mine at 10 days from harvest more or less. This is a very resinous pheno that turns purple/violet late into flower. A couple different plants. Theyre pretty small too. I got a couple moms of this strain goin.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 18, 2009)

victozap said:


> Those buds already look sweet. Keep up the good work.
> 
> What are the parents of White Berry?


Cheers mate. The genetics for White Berry are not released. What I can tell you is they originally were going to name the strain "HashBerry" but the name was already taken. It is a blueberry cross with prolly hashplant or something similar. There may be some trainwreck genetics in there as well so they finish in 50 days. 



ceerock said:


> Nice job.... Im suscribed dude.... I just got my one white berry seed yesterday im gonna start to germ tonight....


Welcome aboard! Good luck with your bean.



anhedonia said:


> Heres mine at 10 days from harvest more or less. This is a very resinous pheno that turns purple/violet late into flower. A couple different plants. Theyre pretty small too. I got a couple moms of this strain going.


Pretty pics, if they are a little small. Ever consider doing lots of them SOG style so the smaller per plant yield means less?


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 18, 2009)

Ive acctually thought about flowering 9 of those plants per sq. ft after they veg for 2 weeks from rooted clone. Should yield at least an eighth or more. So I could fit about 144 of those plants under a 1000HPS. Thats 18 oz. per harvest. Is that worth it? Seems wasteful still.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 18, 2009)

That's a SOG on steroids, man! Pruning the bottoms of that many plants that close together would be a nightmare. I was thinking 4 per sq/ft with no veg. That's a big enough pain to trim for me that I will not do more. 

There has got to be other things you can do to get more than 3 grams from a plant. If not, then bad-ass pheno or not, I would find something else. Maybe do the breeding you are talking about in your journal to see if you can get some better yielding crosses. Get yourself a BigBud or Cronic male or pollen.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 19, 2009)

Day 22

Auto-pilot today. 

Just these pics


----------



## MJG420 (Feb 19, 2009)

DAMN DOOG!!!! Ur moving right along man. My baby is about 8 days old, look VERY pretty. Figure with the way its growin it should be ready to turn back the lights in about 3 weeks


----------



## knucklehead (Feb 19, 2009)

Doog - howdy neighbor! i've been watching your grow for a while - great job. i'm also doing ebb/flow sog for the first time. cant wait to see the harvest!!


----------



## Stoney Jake (Feb 19, 2009)

Another colorado grower? How many of you people are there :^P


----------



## doogleef (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey guys! Welcome aboard, knucklehead. Colorado Proud!

I just got my new Hanna Combo meter in the mail. I need to calibrate it before I can use it so it is off to the dro store for some 7.0PH solution....


----------



## Stoney Jake (Feb 19, 2009)

Sweet the valentines day present has arrived
Im gunna have to get me one of those fancy meters before I start another grow


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 19, 2009)

what up doog!? i just caught up on the entire grow, nice work...that white berry looks beautiful. check my grow out in my sig, i got another 2 weeks or so..i'm also representing the 400!! haha


----------



## Intuition (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey dogleef very nice pics I was just going through the journal. Cant thank you enough for ur help on my adventure.

I found another product by vigor called Vigoro All Purpose plant food with a ratio of 10-10-10. Sorry for the big picture. Ill find out more details about it or just mix it with some water (how much you water you think for few drops of this?). They also have a water soluble one which I think I might need instead lol.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 20, 2009)

Stoney Jake said:


> Im gunna have to get me one of those fancy meters before I start another grow


You can get away with the cheaper ones as long as you calibrate often. $40 for the set off ebay. This hanna combo was $130


GrowKindNugs said:


> what up doog!? i just caught up on the entire grow, nice work...that white berry looks beautiful.


Thanks for reading GKN. It has been a winding road to this point. I am on the downhill side now. It is a miracle I did not kill my moms. 



Intuition said:


> Hey dogleef very nice pics I was just going through the journal. Cant thank you enough for ur help on my adventure.


Hi Intuition,

Start at 1/4 to 1/2 label directions. 



Update coming up ...


----------



## doogleef (Feb 20, 2009)

Day 23
Tallest plant - 28"
Most are 20-24"

New Meter PPM - 1280
Old Meter PPM - 1360
PH - 6.15

As you can see my PPM was a little high today so I added a gallon of water PH'd to about 5. I can see the very tips were begining to show very slight N burn. I did not get to the Dro store for my calibration fluids yet. Tomorrow.


----------



## Intuition (Feb 20, 2009)

Gosh those look beautiful.


----------



## MJG420 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yummy!!!!!


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 20, 2009)

just amazin


----------



## doogleef (Feb 21, 2009)

Intuition said:


> Gosh those look beautiful.





MJG420 said:


> Yummy!!!!!





uptosumpn said:


> just amazin


Cheers guys.  Stay tuned. It only gets better from here. 

Day 24
20-28" plants. 
1200PPM
6.15PH
Stable temps 68-78
***Supplies - 7.01PH Cal solution $7

Tallest plants is 5" from tube. Warm to the back of my hand but not hot. No sign of bleaching yet. As you can see my PPM is a little high but the girls are taking it fine so I will leave it for awhile. I will correct PH if/when it hits 6.3. 

Watered Moms this evening. They are taking off after the latest pruning. I will have lots of good shoots to cut in about 10 days when I take clones for the next round 

Having a good meter ROX. No more test tubes and drip solutions. I currently take readings during the flood cycle because it is difficult for me to get in to my reservoir but with this waterproof meter I can just dunk it and go. Sweet. When I calibrated it for PH after soaking is was only off .03. 

Pics in a bit. I'm thinking a time-lapse ...


----------



## doogleef (Feb 21, 2009)

Day 1







Day 7






Day 10







Day 12







Day 14







Day 16







Day 19






Day 21







Day 23













New installment at lights off ...


----------



## doogleef (Feb 21, 2009)

Today:

Left






Right






Bud shots of the day







You can see a little burn in these from my high PPM yesterday.


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 21, 2009)

Splendiforous!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah, fucking awesome! i want some white berry


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 21, 2009)

Damm Whiteberry, ease up momma!


----------



## doogleef (Feb 21, 2009)

Day 25 - Half way home!
1300PPM
6.25PH

Added 1 gallon of water with H2O2 treatment (6ml/gallon) and enough PH down (maybe 5ml total) to hopefully correct my PH to about 5.8. This should also bring my PPM back down by about %10. I will retest next flood cycle. This is the first PH Down I have had to use in my flower res. If I can keep my PH in check with minimal correction I will keep going with my no-change plan. 

Everyone looks happy. There are a few fan leaves that are a little yellow but they are the leaves that are pressed against the front wall of the tent when it is closed so they are getting no light. I will leave them until I am sure they are dead then off they come. 

Huge amount of trics all over the already. LOVE IT! Will make some nice bubble or oil later on.


----------



## TheBotOnist (Feb 21, 2009)

Per your advice..

Quote:
Originally Posted by *TheBotOnist* 
_Sorry for posing a 'newbie' question, but I am setting up aDWC with advanced nutriants 3 part. I have a PPM and PH tester,, but I thought I wold have to drain and refill my rs. like every 2 weeks. Will this addback strategy save me $ on nutes. They are really high.

If you would could you explian it for me.

Thanks in advance. ~TheBotOnist

PS I love your thread. I will post when I am current.

_

Yes. Just use the Micro and bloom. 8ml micro, 16ml bloom per gallon to start with. Thanks for reading. Feel free to post these questions in my journal as i think several readers would benefit from this info. Thanks.
__________________




Thanks so much for the insperational thread. I am doing a similar set up. soil mothers and DWC clones under 400 MH/HPS once my current plants are done.. I have 2 BB Blue Cheese, 2 Afgan kush, and 1 strawberry cough. Not to mention the freebie skunks from attitude. If I get a good clone survival rate (never tried), I will try *perpetual 'addiction'* as well.

Plus Rep when I can agian...lol

Good luck.


----------



## Dr.Blunt (Feb 21, 2009)

nice fn thread read alot of the begining i see a lot of plants have u harvested anything yet if so how much? it would take all day to read your thread but i have to do it some time. cOME CHECK OUT MY JOURNAL and give your 2 cents.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for reading, Dr.Blunt. This thread is getting pretty damn long. About 30 more days and I can wrap it up. No harvest yet. I started from seed and vegged mom plants. I am 1/2 way through my first flower cycle with clones.


----------



## smokeballs (Feb 22, 2009)

Is that really 25 days of growing ?
fuck man cant wait to see your harvest.
peace


----------



## doogleef (Feb 22, 2009)

smokeballs said:


> Is that really 25 days of growing ?
> fuck man cant wait to see your harvest.
> peace


Yep. 25 days from rooted clone in 12/12. They stretched a little more than i was expecting but that has slowed now. Thank the pot gods

I can't wait either, mate. This mexibrick i got ATM has got to go.


----------



## smokeballs (Feb 22, 2009)

Thats impressive +++rep
I struggle to get my hands on some good seeds in aus.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks, mate! Rep+ right back for reading. Australia is high on the list of places I want to visit before I die.


----------



## smokeballs (Feb 22, 2009)

If you ever do. I reccomend QLD or WA.
I live on the gold coast and the beaches are seriously amazing.
an hours drive from me is a little peace of hippy heaven called "nimbin"
It is known as australias marijuana capital ahaha.
one of the most lay back towns ever ay


----------



## doogleef (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. I hope to put them to good use one day. 

Just checked nutes - 1190PPM 5.82PH


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 22, 2009)

Spectactamous!! LOL I got some food for thought here doog. Pretty much all of the growers I know, myself included, nute the shit out of our plants during flower. Veg nutes are very high in nitrogen, hence N burn. But bloom nutes are mostly P and K with very little N. You shouldn't have to worry about N burn and I have found that it is pretty hard to OD your plants on P or K. Apparently the roots won't take up more P or K than they need, unlike nitrogen where whatever you put in is absorbed. I peak at 2000 ppm in flower. 1190 sounds super low. Maybe the cause for your yellowing? What's the N-P-K of what you are feeding right now?


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 22, 2009)

Now that you have your spiffy ph and ppm tester you can push em to the limit!


----------



## TheBotOnist (Feb 22, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Spectactamous!! LOL I got some food for thought here doog. Pretty much all of the growers I know, myself included, nute the shit out of our plants during flower. Veg nutes are very high in nitrogen, hence N burn. But bloom nutes are mostly P and K with very little N. You shouldn't have to worry about N burn and I have found that it is pretty hard to OD your plants on P or K. Apparently the roots won't take up more P or K than they need, unlike nitrogen where whatever you put in is absorbed. I peak at 2000 ppm in flower. 1190 sounds super low. Maybe the cause for your yellowing? What's the N-P-K of what you are feeding right now?


I am new to hydro. Is the idea to give them as much ferts (ppm) as they can handle without burning? Is this purely to increase yield?

Just curious because I bought some Advanced Nutes 3-part +BigBud powder. They are expensive so I was hoping to get like maybe two grows with it. Would it be better to feed as heavy as I can once or to feed lighter, twice??? 

Thanks so much. And sorry if I am thread jacking. Everyone in this thread really seems to be on tp of it.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 22, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Spectactamous!! LOL I got some food for thought here doog. Pretty much all of the growers I know, myself included, nute the shit out of our plants during flower. Veg nutes are very high in nitrogen, hence N burn. But bloom nutes are mostly P and K with very little N. You shouldn't have to worry about N burn and I have found that it is pretty hard to OD your plants on P or K. Apparently the roots won't take up more P or K than they need, unlike nitrogen where whatever you put in is absorbed. I peak at 2000 ppm in flower. 1190 sounds super low. Maybe the cause for your yellowing? What's the N-P-K of what you are feeding right now?


Sup Mared? Couple of things:

1. My meter is calibrated at .5 when most of the ppl on this site sue the .7 measurement so my 1190PPM would read closer to 1500 on your meter. The other day when I was up around 1400 on my meter would have been close to 2000. 

2. The statement that the plants won't take up more P or K than it needs is key. Because the plant only takes what it wants, if you push it you wind up with excess P and K in the solution. This would be bad for me as I do not flush or change my res for the whole cycle. 

FNG is 4-8-7



TheBotOnist said:


> I am new to hydro. Is the idea to give them as much ferts (ppm) as they can handle without burning? Is this purely to increase yield?
> 
> Just curious because I bought some Advanced Nutes 3-part +BigBud powder. They are expensive so I was hoping to get like maybe two grows with it. Would it be better to feed as heavy as I can once or to feed lighter, twice???
> 
> Thanks so much. And sorry if I am thread jacking. Everyone in this thread really seems to be on tp of it.


Stick to the plan for now. Get your feed going with the bloom and micro. You can add bigbud at wk 3 if you want. See my comments above about pushing the PPM>


----------



## TheBotOnist (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank a lot doog. Really, it's a killer grow you have going on here!


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 22, 2009)

doogleef said:


> This would be bad for me as I do not flush or change my res for the whole cycle.


Ah hah. Yes, that does change things. No flushes? You've got balls of steel, doog!! JK, I've quit the periodic flushing I used to do and now just flush if there's a problem which hasn't been for quite some time now, knock on wood. But I would have been a nervous wreck on my first grow without the option to flush.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 23, 2009)

Day 26

6.0PH
1230PPM
Watered moms

My PH is still in range but it came up pretty quick. I will keep an eye on it. Will prolly correct one more time if I have to. More than that and I will be forced to dump my res.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## dindy (Feb 23, 2009)

shit doog lookin nice...ive been away for a while...fuckin clones just arent my thing....i took so many and they keep going like yellow...some did root but arre still yellowing and i cant use veg juice on them yet cause it will screw em up.....i have enough to throw 2 tables on i think...so ill be throwing some white berry into flower next week hopefully...ill sedn you the link so we can compare at the end.....lookin real good tho


----------



## doogleef (Feb 23, 2009)

Yellow clone leaves? Overwatered. Throw that humidome away


----------



## dindy (Feb 23, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Yellow clone leaves? Overwatered. Throw that humidome away


no overwatering i kept them moist only...with a heat pad underneath..the humudity was like 99 percent but i read that was good and the ones that were in there rooted well and now are not under the humidone.....they yellowed some too i just dont understand why...i believe its cause they took so long to root that they really needed nitrogen and they started to die...and its too early to nute


----------



## doogleef (Feb 23, 2009)

99% humidity is way overkill. Root temp and the amount of moisture in the medium are far more important. I got %100, no yellowing, with an ambient RH of about 30. You can give weak nutes (100-200ppm use bloom nutes, low in N) after about 5 days.


----------



## Stoney Jake (Feb 23, 2009)

Fuck yeah doog, lookin very nice
I decided to take a shot a small clone grow. I did 6 for now and Ill see how they work out.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 23, 2009)

alright doog man long time no speak im back now tho lol

looking good man +rep


----------



## MJG420 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice Doog! Finally gettin my shit goin right, check out my journal I just put a couple pics up.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 24, 2009)

Stoney Jake said:


> Fuck yeah doog, lookin very nice
> I decided to take a shot a small clone grow. I did 6 for now and Ill see how they work out.


Cool. Let me know how it goes. 


PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> alright doog man long time no speak im back now tho lol
> 
> looking good man +rep


Welcome back, PPP. 


MJG420 said:


> Nice Doog! Finally gettin my shit goin right, check out my journal I just put a couple pics up.


Congrats. Ill take a peek in awhile


Day 27
Addback - 2 gallons water, 16ml FNG, 1/4 cup H2O2
1200PPM
6.0PH

I was glad to see the PH coming back down a little. I was a little nervous. Clear sailing ahead. 

I may post some pics a lights off, or you may have to wait for tomorrow. Muahaha


----------



## MJG420 (Feb 24, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Cool. Let me know how it goes.
> 
> Welcome back, PPP.
> 
> ...



Awww come on...... Hey doog I ordered some white berry seeds!!! liked the way they look so I figured I'd try em out, I am nervous as hell about orderin em tho


----------



## doogleef (Feb 24, 2009)

cool cool. Who you order from? I'm happy with them so far


----------



## MJG420 (Feb 24, 2009)

doogleef said:


> cool cool. Who you order from? I'm happy with them so far



got em from attitude, they were the only ones i could find that would ship to the US and had the selection they do.


----------



## dgs222 (Feb 24, 2009)

hey doog...excuse me if this is a newbie question but... what is 16ml FNG?


----------



## doogleef (Feb 25, 2009)

dgs222 said:


> hey doog...excuse me if this is a newbie question but... what is 16ml FNG?


No worries. That should actually be FNB - Stands for FloraNovaBloom. GH 1-part nutrient



MJG420 said:


> got em from attitude, they were the only ones i could find that would ship to the US and had the selection they do.


Attitude rox!


Day 28
Plants 20-29"
Light 6" from tallest.
1250PPM - Getting a little high
5.8PH 


I corrected PH today with a tsp of PH down. It was up above 6.1. I would prolly be fine there but it will be happier at 5.8 

Watered moms and had to cut a bunch of growth from them. I had 4-5 tops that were burnt from touching the CFLs. I left plenty of growth for cloning in 10 days. 

I am going to give away my Durban Poison mom I think. Keep both WB moms. Same pheno and I can't see much difference in the growth of their clones.

The 2 DP clones I have are doing fine over in the corner of the tent but they are smaller and have larger internode gaps. More sativa than the WB. 

Pics at light's off. 1/2 hour.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## MJG420 (Feb 25, 2009)

Damn Man!!! I can't wait to get my seeds and get my white berry goin. How long before it starts to get the purple in the buds?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 25, 2009)

yeah, looking phenomenal bro! i want some white berry too


----------



## doogleef (Feb 26, 2009)

Day 29
1320PPM
6.0PH
Added 2 gallon tap water, PH'd to 5.8. Should bring PPM down to about 1100

Just a quickie today. C U tomorrow.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 27, 2009)

Day 30
1120PPM
6.0PH

Basically on autopilot today. Starting to plump up and fill in. There are a few browning pistols starting to show. 3 weeks left by my calendar. The plants will, of course, have the final say on when they are ready. I am a little concerned about the fan discoloration. My PPM was pretty high though (2.5EC+) so a little burn is to be expected. The buds look beautiful though. 

Right ( DP in corner)





Left






Buds!


----------



## doogleef (Feb 27, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> yeah, looking phenomenal bro! i want some white berry too


20 days and counting!



MJG420 said:


> Damn Man!!! I can't wait to get my seeds and get my white berry goin. How long before it starts to get the purple in the buds?


Good question. lol. If i dropped the overnight temps i'm sure it would change colors but that is kind of cheating. I will let them go as is and see what happens.


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 27, 2009)

whats the room smelling like how the buds smell>?


----------



## MJG420 (Feb 27, 2009)

doogleef said:


> 20 days and counting!
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. lol. If i dropped the overnight temps i'm sure it would change colors but that is kind of cheating. I will let them go as is and see what happens.



LOL, yeah I guess


----------



## doogleef (Feb 27, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> whats the room smelling like how the buds smell>?


My flower room reeks. The girls have a sweet hashy smell to them. My carbon scrubber was a good investment


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 27, 2009)

beautifullllllllll


----------



## doogleef (Feb 28, 2009)

Day 31

Whew ..... busy day. Got restless about the yellowing so I went ahead and dumped my res. Well, 90+% of it anyway. I pumped all I could out of it. Got 11 of 12 gallons so I did ok. 11 gallons + 88ml FNB + 100ml H2O2

1020PPM
5.8PH

Moms were a little hungry for the first time in a month so they got 500PPM FF Grow Big @ 6.3PH. 

Time for a reward


----------



## doogleef (Mar 1, 2009)

Day 32

Busy yesterday. Lazy today.  

1050PPM
5.4PH

Moms look good after feed yesterday. They are getting tall again. Good thing I take clones in a few days. 

The flowering clones are putting on weight every day. I can see some nice calyx stacking.

It is nice to see my PH staying down in the 5s instead of bouncing to low 6s every day. I think i will plan on a single res dump per cycle in the future at about the 25 day mark. Pics after lights off in a couple hours.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 1, 2009)

Left 






Right







From above







Durban in the corner







WB Buds


----------



## MJG420 (Mar 1, 2009)

Damn Man!!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 1, 2009)

looking good they still look young yet...when are they gonna pick up lol


----------



## doogleef (Mar 1, 2009)

MJG420 said:


> Damn Man!!!





Wretched420 said:


> looking good they still look young yet...when are they gonna pick up lol


Not sure. They are bulking daily. about 3 weeks left.


----------



## MJG420 (Mar 1, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Not sure. They are bulking daily. about 3 weeks left.



damn by the time u are choppin i will just be startin buddin


----------



## doogleef (Mar 2, 2009)

MJG420 said:


> damn by the time u are choppin i will just be startin buddin



I hope they finish on time. If not I will have clones in the tray with nowhere to put them. 

Day 33
1100PPM - Slowly climbing. This means I am still a little too hot on nutes.

6.1 PH - This is just where it likes to be I guess. 

Temps for the last week 79F - 68F
RH - 33-65
Perfect. 


These last few weeks are going to take forever!


----------



## coopdevillan (Mar 2, 2009)

Mile high baby !!!!!


----------



## doogleef (Mar 3, 2009)

coopdevillan said:


> Mile high baby !!!!!


 

Welcome aboard, coop. 

Day 34

Before Addback:
1150PPM @6.1PH

Addback - 2 Gallons tap, 10ml FNB, 10ml H2O2, 5ml Ph Down. Target = 1000PPM @ 5.8

Switched up my big fan so it runs 24/7. Booster comes on and off with the light for a little extra during the "day". This should force my temps down to the mid-low 60s. 

I will take readings again in about an hour and post pics at lights off. C U soon.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 3, 2009)

Group







TRICS!






Buds


----------



## cruza21 (Mar 3, 2009)

hey nice plant dude


----------



## doogleef (Mar 4, 2009)

Day 35

1125PPM - 6.05PH

I can live with those #s. I will probably take clones for the next round this weekend. If they take 14 days and these finish on time then that will give me a couple days drying time in the tent. I may just chop the DP when i cut the other 11. It is growing fine and everything but it does not compare to the WB in performance to this point. I need to go check on the moms. I had 1 WB shoot get up into the cfl and get cooked AGAIN. I just bent it over to keep it away for a couple days till I chop for babies. 

Pics tomorrow.


----------



## anhedonia (Mar 4, 2009)

I like how the sugarleavs curl in towards the median and are covered with resin. Mine do the exact same thing.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 6, 2009)

Day 37
1200PPM @ 6.1

Addback 2 gallons tap + 6ml PH Down + 60ml H2O2

Took 12 clones today. Will take more tomorrow. Ran out of medium. Pics in a few minutes ...


----------



## doogleef (Mar 6, 2009)

Clones







Group





Buds


----------



## MJG420 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lookin good Doog!!! I am Turning back my lights this weekend


----------



## DrGreen007 (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking VeryGood Mate


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice, doogy style! Quite a strong color to those pistils. Frosting up well too.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 7, 2009)

MJG420 said:


> Lookin good Doog!!! I am Turning back my lights this weekend


Congrats man. Good luck 



DrGreen007 said:


> Looking VeryGood Mate


Thanks, Dr Green. Welcome to RIU



mared juwan said:


> Very nice, doogy style! Quite a strong color to those pistils. Frosting up well too.


Thanks, mared. I'm thinking about that jock you got going. lol. This berry is a mild yielded. It will prolly suit my personal needs, though. If not I will look for something else. 



anhedonia said:


> I like how the sugarleavs curl in towards the median and are covered with resin. Mine do the exact same thing.


The fine trim on this is gonna be awesome. I will see how much I get in buds. That will determine if I make concentrates or not. 

Rep+ To all you guys for reading. 

Day 38
1100 @ 6.04

I would addback water if the res had a little more room. pretty full still. tomorrow. 

Nice new stacking on the buds today. 12 days left on the schedule. Hope they finish on time. 

Clones look good. I will take more tomorrow. Did not get to the dro store for rockwool today. I may get some rapid rooters and compare. They should be well rooted in about 13-14 days. They can sit in the tray for a few extra but not too long. 

Pics at lights off, unless i get distracted by something shiny. lol


----------



## doogleef (Mar 7, 2009)

Group 






Buds


----------



## catnips (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice looking bud there - congrats


----------



## doogleef (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for stopping in, catnips. Just under 2 weeks to go. Cheers.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 8, 2009)

Day 39
Addback 1 gallon tap + 5ml PH Down = 50ml H202
1040PPM @ 5.8ph

Cut 12 more clones today for a total of 24. Only 17 spots so the slowest 7 will get sacrificed. Only the strong survive. 

I got more supplies from the dro store today but they are all for the next run so they will not count on the totals. 

I got more rockwool and 17 - 5.5" tall square pots. They lack about 1/4" of fitting 3 across in my tray so I cut the lip off of 5 of them for the center row and they fit perfectly. Next run will be 17 whiteberry.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 9, 2009)

Day 40
75F 25RH
1100PPM @ 6.0

Daylight savings time fucked up my schedule. Now the lights don;t go off until an hour later. This will make taking pics a pain. . 

10 days left.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 10, 2009)

Day 41
80F 23RH
1040PPM @ 5.9ph

Added back 1 gallon tap today PH'd to 5.8 + 50ml H2O2

I'm starting to see lots of colors in the buds and leaves.  This is a good sign that they are reaching the end. 9 days left on the schedule and it looks like they may go a day or two over but not much. Couple weeks tops. 

Clones are doing good. I miscounted the other day. There are 23 of them. 6 will not make it. Only the strong survive. 
PICS!!


----------



## MJG420 (Mar 10, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Day 41
> 80F 23RH
> 1040PPM @ 5.9ph
> 
> ...




Lookin good man, Good to see the color finally changing in da budz was wonderin if it was ever gonna change. I just turned the lights back on mine the other day, gonna be starting some White Berry soon. Hopefully not too soon tho, I REALLY hope this one I have is female!!!!!


----------



## doogleef (Mar 11, 2009)

Day 42

82F - 21RH
1090PPM - 6.0

No addback today. Tomorrow I will addback as much as possible to bring my PPM down for the final week. Too late for pics tonight. Lights have been off for awhile now. C U tomorrow.


----------



## illusionz1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yo man! Good job! I just finished mine and I'm definitly gonna stick with them!


----------



## just L (Mar 11, 2009)

Grow looks great man, took me a couple days to read thru the whole thing. very detailed, thats awesome. i just made my first seed order today from them for some new mother great to see your grow going so well!!!

look forward to watching it til the end and future grows.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 12, 2009)

illusionz1 said:


> Yo man! Good job! I just finished mine and I'm definitly gonna stick with them!


Beauty of a bud there, mate. 



just L said:


> Grow looks great man, took me a couple days to read thru the whole thing. very detailed, thats awesome. i just made my first seed order today from them for some new mother great to see your grow going so well!!!
> 
> look forward to watching it til the end and future grows.


You read the whole thing? . Thanks. Kinda rambles on and on. I'm getting towards the bottom though. 





Day 43 - 1 week left
1020PPM - 6.0PH
85F - 21RH

View of my girls through the vent hole on the side o' the tent ...


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 12, 2009)

MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm
I havent stopped by in a while. Those babies are lookin great! The color on them is very nice. Let me know if you need some help trimminkiss-ass
lol


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 12, 2009)

illusionz1 said:


> Yo man! Good job! I just finished mine and I'm definitly gonna stick with them!


Damn bro! that is a fucking bud
Very nice


----------



## doogleef (Mar 13, 2009)

Day 44

Did not get PPM reading today. Just got home in time to snap a few pics:


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 13, 2009)

looking good man... how do they smell now?


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 13, 2009)

I have been here reading this thread from day 1, and damm!, those look beautiful!!! And yeah, how is the smell? Was it real stong?


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Mar 13, 2009)

looking good bro... Are you using a mag supp?


----------



## doogleef (Mar 14, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> looking good man... how do they smell now?





uptosumpn said:


> I have been here reading this thread from day 1, and damm!, those look beautiful!!! And yeah, how is the smell? Was it real stong?


Thanks for sticking it out, man!

If you pop your head in the tent and get close they smell wonderful. Very fruity smell. Like a fruit fell from a skunk's ass. 



Masterofgenetics said:


> looking good bro... Are you using a mag supp?


Nope. The yellowing you see is not a MG deff. It is offgassing from the light being to close to the front of the tent. Top floor for the light makes it clash with the fan and shift forward. I have plans to rearrange the ventilation so it doesn't happen next time. 


Day 45
1020 - 5.9

I am getting ascope tomorrow to look at thrics. Got a new light for the clones. 18" t12 grow light. Should be fine. Better than the single cfl clip light i was using. lol. 

No pics tonight. Tomorrow, I promise ...


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 14, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Thanks for sticking it out, man!
> 
> If you pop your head in the tent and get close they smell wonderful. Very fruity smell. Like a fruit fell from a skunk's ass.
> 
> ...


well skunky fruit sounds good to me!!


----------



## doogleef (Mar 17, 2009)

Day 48
1080PPM - 6.1

Sorry it has been a couple days readers, I have been busy. 

I got a scope from RadioShack. My trics are about 50% clear, 40% cloudy, 10% amber. I will prolly let them go until next weekend but chop day is coming soon!


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking f'n sweet, doog. I think about another week should do it. So yea, skunky ass fruit. Sounds awesome! LOL


----------



## doogleef (Mar 18, 2009)

Day 49
1030PPM - 6.0

Adding back just ph'd water these days and H2O2. Just took a little cut from the runt bottom and am drying it now. Early smoke report tomorrow.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice indeed 

re rep repp!!!

Im also around day 50 Idk?
I flipped on 1-25-09...


Yours looks more finished then mine... But I am letting all mine go for at least another month and two on some...

No sure why your tent is browning your plants(maybe I didn't read it all?)

For day 49 looking like hot teens...j/k



Mine at day whatever (48 to 52) damn leap year..






































doogleef said:


> Day 49
> 1030PPM - 6.0
> 
> Adding back just ph'd water these days and H2O2. Just took a little cut from the runt bottom and am drying it now. Early smoke report tomorrow.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 20, 2009)

Just about ready. What do you think?


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 20, 2009)

They look wonderful man. Hope you still have some of this shit at the capital, Im droolin over here lol


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 20, 2009)

See how they're building little towers of calyxes? That's what my Jock Horror does. Part of why the buds such as the one in my avatar get so big. They will continue to grow and add to your yield if you hold off on chopping. So up to you. I'm sure the bud is just about mature and will get you super stoned but the longer you let it go at this point the better the yield. I don't really know how strict your time constraints are. Do you have veg plants that need the space immediately? I just chopped some plants that weren't as ready as I would like because I just don't have the space right now.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks fellas. I do have clones in the tray ready to go in but they can wait a few more days. I will see how they look today and tomorrow. They are about 25-30% amber trics so I am debating ... lol


----------



## BuddyJesus (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice job! Just thumbed through the journal. Those ladies are looking amazing!


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 20, 2009)

when you cutting them bitches down? how many weeks you going?>


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 20, 2009)

they look great - good work!


----------



## houstonblowskush (Mar 20, 2009)

ay...is your tent off gasing? is it a hydro hut? if so they had a recall you cane send yours back and get a replacement...nice grow


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Mar 20, 2009)

Chop the top third next week then the sencond third the next week then the bottom the third....just my thoughts... Regardless if you chop today it will be great!



doogleef said:


> Just about ready. What do you think?


----------



## anhedonia (Mar 21, 2009)

I would let the hairs darken a bit more before harvest. Just a thought.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 22, 2009)

Chopped today!! Had about 30% amber and the rest cloudy. Need room for next run. I will take pics tomorrow. They are hanging on the stalks all trimmed up and drying. The durban was a little premature but still had some cloudy trics. They were the smallest yielders of the bunch, except maybe the crush victim. 

PICS, Total $, total dry weight, smoke report, and a final summary on my first grow all coming in the days ahead. Thanks for reading!!


----------



## MJG420 (Mar 22, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Chopped today!! Had about 30% amber and the rest cloudy. Need room for next run. I will take pics tomorrow. They are hanging on the stalks all trimmed up and drying. The durban was a little premature but still had some cloudy trics. They were the smallest yielders of the bunch, except maybe the crush victim.
> 
> PICS, Total $, total dry weight, smoke report, and a final summary on my first grow all coming in the days ahead. Thanks for reading!!



Good Job Man, Can't wait to hear your report


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 22, 2009)

awesome bro, i'm happy for ya...i'll be waiting on those pics and report.


----------



## rayjunyor (Mar 22, 2009)

nice job . after the FAN LEAVE CLONE, episode seems like you did a great job ...congratu


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm happy for ya too bro! cant wait to hear & see the results!!!


----------



## just L (Mar 22, 2009)

good to hear, cant wait to see the pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice harvest, Let us know when you get the weight! Nice grow journal for sure dude! Thanks for posting!


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 23, 2009)

Yea doog! The final dried pics and yield #s will be interesting but don't expect a good smoke report for another few weeks. Your buds will most likely smell like wet hay until a couple weeks of curing. Mine always do. So don't smoke it all in the first two weeks LOL


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 23, 2009)

that's right ! remember the slower u dry and the longer u cure is the key..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rayjunyor (Mar 23, 2009)

hi Guys i need some help here: my mother does not seem health to me what a you guys think?
details:
i have this mother about 2 months , Northern Light.
i feed with Hesy nutes( follow the feed schedule)
i just feed her twice a week ( wenesd, sunday)
200ml water every day, 5.8ph, and 2 tsp Hydrogeni Peroxide/1galon water
what else????????hhummm
i read the FAQ and seems like Mg defi. but before i do anything , theres this little detail that i think it is importante:
This girl NEVER gave me a problem, UNTILL couple days ago when i put her in a big bucket and put NEW SOIL which is this one i put the pic ...know im wondering if it is the Mg defi or it is something with the soil because this miracle grow come with some kind of feed plants up to 3 months ( before transplant i had normal soil , cheap ass one . ..thanks in advance.....
please ask me if i forgot any info.....


----------



## rayjunyor (Mar 23, 2009)

hi Guys i need some help here: my mother does not seem health to me what a you guys think?
details:
i have this mother about 2 months , Northern Light.
i feed with Hesy nutes( follow the feed schedule)
i just feed her twice a week ( wenesd, sunday)
200ml water every day, 5.8ph, and 2 tsp Hydrogeni Peroxide/1galon water
what else????????hhummm
i read the FAQ and seems like Mg defi. but before i do anything , theres this little detail that i think it is importante:
This girl NEVER gave me a problem, UNTILL couple days ago when i put her in a big bucket and put NEW SOIL which is this one i put the pic ...know im wondering if it is the Mg defi or it is something with the soil because this miracle grow come with some kind of feed plants up to 3 months ( before transplant i had normal soil , cheap ass one . ..thanks in advance.....
please ask me if i forgot any info.....


----------



## doogleef (Mar 24, 2009)

rayjunyor said:


> hi Guys i need some help here: my mother does not seem health to me what a you guys think?
> details:
> i have this mother about 2 months , Northern Light.
> i feed with Hesy nutes( follow the feed schedule)
> ...



5.8 is too low for soil. Soil water PH should be 6.5. Low PH causes lockout. That explains your issues.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 24, 2009)

Stems are crunchy and the wet smell is all gone. DRY! RH of about 15% helps speed things up. 

Dry weight: 120 grams. .3 gr/watt. 

NOT great but I am happy.  I took a couple pics of the dried stalks hanging that I will post shortly. 

The smoke is AWESOME! Tastes fruity and clean. No more heavy tasting brown-ass brick for me!!  The taste will only get better as it cures. It probably wont last me 8 weeks but it will be close and I can probably pick up a couple of kind bags towards the end if needed. Still saving a fuckload of $$ and smoking some of the best shit i've ever seen.  

Made some BHO from the trim, still got quite a bit left to make more. need more butane. The razorblade roll of BHO I got straight fucked me up . I was toasted. The scissor scrape was awesome too. 

More coming .....


----------



## doogleef (Mar 24, 2009)

Total spent this round: $866.51 

It's all good next round and every round after that should cost me about $50 TOTAL for nutes and H202. 

I will be making some changes to my tent for next time:

The light needs to run the other way so i get a better light distribution. My vents need re-run so the light does not hit them at any height. Should be able to keep temps down next time. That will help with the stretch. 

I will be dumping every 2 weeks next time. 1st cycle will be grow nutes. then flower w/ koolbloom booster for the next 4, then back down to 2.0EC FNB for the last 1-2 weeks. 

These changes should increase my yield quite a bit. WB is a low yielded anyway but I will have 4 more plants going next time as well so .5 - .7 grams/watt should be attainable. 

Pics, more smoke report, and a summary still to come, guys.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## houstonblowskush (Mar 24, 2009)

fuckin nice my boy is about to chop his...sat....i;ll show you pics..but good job man...throw up the smoke report


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 24, 2009)

awesome job doog! i'm glad to see your hard work payed off....congrats dude...


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 24, 2009)

Damm! congrats dog!!!< no pun intended, LOL! I dnt remember if it was 4 whiteberry plants u had and 1or2 durban poison or what...but u said 120gm dry...was that the whiteberry by itself?? and what did the website say they yield again??


----------



## Latin Weed Grower! (Mar 24, 2009)

rayjunyor said:


> hi Guys i need some help here: my mother does not seem health to me what a you guys think?
> details:
> i have this mother about 2 months , Northern Light.
> i feed with Hesy nutes( follow the feed schedule)
> ...


 
Howdy brother grower!

I don't know as much as you but as far as I know, spending a ew minutes collecting rain water and then leave it seating for a few days is the best water option I think.
If you could pop into my grow journal and have a look, I'd really appreciate.

Regards,
Latin Weed Grower!


----------



## rayjunyor (Mar 24, 2009)

im sorry man. i mean 6.8 my ph in soil ....i use the ph eletronic meter...thanks thought


----------



## doogleef (Mar 24, 2009)

120 grams was total. Only got about 7-8 grams from the two Durbans. The reset were from the WhiteBerry. It is rated at 400-450 per sq meter. Not a huge yield but WOW is the smoke awesome.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info....really was hoping to see @ least 1oz per plant dry...still gonna try em though... SOG in 3 gal of soil... flower straight from rooted clones , veg for 2 wks first then LST & maybe lollypop under 600HPS may go to 1000HPS



doogleef said:


> 120 grams was total. Only got about 7-8 grams from the two Durbans. The reset were from the WhiteBerry. It is rated at 400-450 per sq meter. Not a huge yield but WOW is the smoke awesome.


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice, doog. Some hairy goodness I see. I think you could yield roughly the same per plant and fit a few more in there as you are planning. And like I said if you think the smoke is awesome now just wait until it has cured for a month. OOOOWEEEE!


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice bro. $850= about 2 1/2 ounces of some kind buds so you for sure got your monies worth outta this batch. Very nice, Ill stay tooned for the next ones


----------



## doogleef (May 1, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Most of you have made it already but I just wanted to drop a line to my new grow:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/188364-doogleef-plays-dirt-lots-o-post2431818.html#post2431818

I'm legal so I went back to dirt for a round. I'm only allowed 6 plants in Colorado, 3 mature. My SOG setup had to go. Coco next round. 

See you there!!


----------



## knucklehead (May 2, 2009)

your link doesnt work for me. page cant be found.


----------

